# What cars have you owned leading up to your current BMW?



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

For me, in order of purchase from earliest to current....

1979 Audi 5000S - Auto
1984 VW Rabbit Convertible - 5M
1990 Honda Civic Si - 5M
1990 VW GTI - 5M
1990 Acura Integra RS - 5M
1993 Infiniti G20 - 5M
1994 Acura Integra GS-R - 5M
1994 Infiniti G20 - Auto
1997 Toyota 4Runner SR-5 4WD - Auto
1998 BMW E36 328i - 5M
2000 Volvo V70 SE - Auto
2001 BMW E46 330i - 5M
1986 Porsche 930 - 4M
2002 Volkswagen Passat 1.8T - Auto
2003 BMW X5 3.0 - Auto
2004 Infiniti G35 - 6M
2006 Volvo XC90 V8 - Auto


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

1979 Volvo 242DL
1986 Buick Park Avenue Electra
2000 BMW 328Ci
2000 BMW 328Ci


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

This is only my 3rd car in 12 years.

1981 Datsun 510 2dr
1994 Mitsubishi Galant GS
2001 325iT


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

1975 Chevy Camaro
1979 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme
1993 Mazda Protege
1981 Mercedes (wifes car when we got married)
1994 Acura Integra
1999 Volkswagon Jetta
2002 BMW 330 Ci


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

1985 Honda Accord LX
1990 Honda Accord EX
2002 BMW 330ci


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

1979 Honda hatchback
1986 VW GTi
1997 Z3 1.9
1998 M roadster
1997 Z3 1.9 (yep same one) currently
1989 E30 M3 2.5 (near evo 3) currently


----------



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

*Take me back folks!*

(0) 1949 Pontiac - bought it in 1963 for $140 
(1) 1962 Citroen ID 19 (great fun car!)
(2) 1970 Fiat 128 (went 140,000 miles till it rusted away)
(3) 1977 Honda Accord - had cvcc engine for smog with no catalyst)
(4) 1986 Nissan Stanza wagon (I still drive it. It is my beater)
(5) 1991 Accura Accord - terrific reliable car, reasonably fun to drive. It still is the main family car with 140,000 miles.
(6) 2001 325i many smiles     :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

1985 Nissan 4x4
1990 Ford Ranger
1991 Ford Ranger
1996 Nissan Maxima
.
.
2002 BMW M3

(How's that for a step up?!)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I wonder if I'm going to remember them all...

69 Chevy Corvette Roadster 350/350
70 Olds Cutlass Supreme Convertible
75 Datsun 280Z
76 Olds Delta 88
83 Olds Firenza
84 BMW 318i
86 Ford Mustang GT (Black)
86 Ford Mustang GT (Gray)
87 Chevy Corvette Coupe
88 Ford Mustang GT
88 Acura Legend
89 Ford Mustang GT
90 Ford Mustang LX 5.0
91 Ford Taurus SHO
91 Infiniti Q45
92 Honda Civic Si
94 Buick LeSabre (shudder)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 1986 Buick Park Avenue Electra
> *


this must be why I like you...you feel my pain  Actually, my mom had an 86 Electra T-Type...best damn one out of the six Buicks she's had in the past 16 years.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Here goes. . . in order

1980 Plymouth Volare (totaled)
1984 Buick Century (burned to the ground)
1981 Toyotal Corolla (crashed . . . was still drivable after bending out the frame)

are we seeing a pattern yet:yikes: 

1988 Chevy Beretta (totaled)
1997 Chevy Z24 - still have
2002 BMW 330Ci

Chalk up most of the accidents to a young and careless driver. The Z24 was the first car I bought new when I got my current job right out of college. Needless to say, things are finally going well.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Many, many Fords:

1986 VW GTI (white)
1991 Escort GT (electric blue)
1992 Probe GT (red)
1993 Mustang GT conv. (reef blue, i.e. green)
1994 Mustang GT (black)
1995 Mustang GT (red)
1996 Contour SE (black)
1997 Taurus SHO (red)
1997 Taurus SHO (black)
1998 SVT Contour (red)
2000 323Ci (black)
1992 Nissan Sentra SE (white-wife's car, inherited)
1998 M3C (silver)
2002 GTI 1.8T (red)
2002 M3 (black)
2004 Subaru WRX STi (blue)
2005 330i ZHP (red)


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

1969 Pontiac Firebird
1989 Chevy Cavalier Z24
1995 Camaro (short term solution- 89 Cav was stolen)
1995 Chevy Blazer
1996 Monte Carlo (stopped running at 115K).
2002 325XI


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

88 accord
91 vigor
97 eclipse
97 explorer
2001 es 300 (current)
2001 330I (current)


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Here we go...

*Back home*

1993 Santana GLSi - It was an "evolution" of the VW Quantum sedan. My first car. I bought it in 94 when I was 20 (in Brazil, you're not allowed to drive before your 18th birthday - took me two years to buy my first car - had been saving since I was 15! :yikes: ). It kinda' looked like this:










It doesn't sit that high though - crappy configurator. Plus, mine had 15' BBS wheels... 

1996 Ford Ranger - This one I bought brand new after landing my first nice job.

*US*

1997 Pontiac Grand Am - company car.
1995 325is - Needless to say why I bought this car...  I bought it slightly used in 97. It had ~11K miles on the clock if I remember right.
1998 C5 Coupe - Vettes had always been my dream cars (Ok, one of them ).
1998 A4 - dumped the E36 in favor of this car.
2000 323Ci
2001 C5 Coupe
2001 325i
2002 M3

Come to think of it, it's the first time since 97 that I have only one car...  Hmmm... :bigpimp:


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

1989 Ford Ecolonoline Conversion Van:bigpimp: (used to haul)








1993 Lexus GS 300 (retired after accident)








2001 BMW 325Ci


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Here we go...
> 
> Back home
> 
> ...


Do you know how to cook Brazilian food? :yikes:

My favorite restaurants are all Brazilian :thumb:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay here goes:

1991 Jeep Wrangler Sahara (Used)
1994 Jeep Wrangler Sahara (New, but very problematic)
1995 Acura Integra GSR (New, got hit, repaired and traded)
1996 Acura Integra GSR (New)

This started when I was 16 with my first Jeep. All four of the above vehicles I had between 16 and 19 Years of Age. But, the 1996 Acura I kept until May of 2002, when, I finally got what I always wanted:

My Jet Black 325i. What an awesome upgrade.

I had that Integra for 06 Years. You have no idea the number of times I wanted to trade for something less than the Bimmer. I kept thinking, get a Jetta or another Acura. I just kept waiting and waiting. Finally, the time was right for The Ultimate Driving Machine!!!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Do you know how to cook Brazilian food? :yikes:
> 
> My favorite restaurants are all Brazilian :thumb: *


No...  Actually, I can cook a few things but *I* can't eat it...

Wait a sec. I think there's a Brazilian BBQ restaurant in Houston... Fogo de Chão. I'm not sure if it's Houston or Dallas or both. I did see something on a NorthWest Airlines mag some time ago... If I'm not wrong, there's one in Atlanta too...  My favorite is in NYC though: Plataforma.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

man do you know what marakuja (spelling is wrong im sure on both) or jintan is 

the first is like a fruit my old gf made me tang out of it the other is a little silver ball bearing looking mint 

man know where i can find that stuff at....? its been so long though i probably didnt spell or pronounce right


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

1986 Honda Accord LX Charcoal Grey
1984 Mercury Capri 5.0L Oxford White
1992 Jeep YJ (Wrangler in the US) Black
1994 BMW 320i Cosmos Schwartz
1999 BMW 323i (S3 in training) Schwartz II


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*OK, let's see...*

1976 Datsun 280z (silver, primer, red, black)
1987 Nissan Pulsar (red)
1988 Nissan 240SX (red)
1991 Mazda Miata (red)
1993 BMW 318i (green - huh?)
1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse (red - that's better)
1996 BMW M3 (black)
1997 BMW Z3 (black) why why why?
1998 Porsche Boxster (black)
2000 LandRover (black) - overlapped w/Boxster
2001 BMW 325ci (black)
2002 BMW M3 (red)


----------



## Tiefseeblau F10 (Dec 26, 2001)

Cars that I've owned since I was 16:

1987 Nissan Sentra: A hand-me-down

1996 Honda Civic: High School graduation present which I still own. Its my main vehicle and has 208,000 trouble-free miles.

2002 BMW 325i: Best car I've own so far and also the first car that I paid for. I only use it for road trips and crusing around town.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

1984 Ford Sierra
1986 Mercedes Benz 230E
1988 Ford Escort XR3i
1992 Mercedes Benz 300SE
1996 Mercedes Benz C230
2000 BMW 323ci (currently own)
2001 Ford Focus (currently own)


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

87' Plymouth Horizon
89' Ford Escort pony
88' Ford Bronco II
95' Ford Thunderbird (turned on the speed and modding cars here)
99' Ford Contour SVT
2002 BMW 330i


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

1.) 1969 Ford T-Bird 429
2.) 1978 Fiat X1/9 more a hobby than real transportation
3.) 1980 Datsun 200SX went 250,000 before retirement.
4.) 1988 Subaru DL 4x4 wagon 130,000 put on flat bed same day that my 3.0 got on a train to Cali.
5.) 2001 Z3 3.0 Roadster
And there is a 56 TR3 stored in mom and dads garage I just have to bring home to restore some day.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

1983 Saab 900S

1988 Porsche 924S

1995 BMW 318ti

1999 BMW 318ti

2001 BMW330xi


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

1956 VW Beetle
1964 Fiat 600D
1965 Fiat 600D
1972 Mercury (Ford) Capri
1973 Subaru GL
1975 Honda Accord
1982 Honda Civic
1984 Mazda 626 5-door
1988 Honda Civic
1990 Acura Legend
1994 Dodge Caravan llama-hauler
1994 BMW 325is
1998 BMW M3
1999 Honda Odyssey llama-hauler (current)
2001 BMW 330Ci (current)
& motorcycles 1965-82

and future E46 M3 after I win the drawing, of course!


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

1989 Plymouth Sundance (the things that car saw:yikes: :tsk: )
1994 BMW 325is (wanted a convertible anything until I test drove it, hooked me into BMW)
1994 Audi Cabriolet (173k miles and running great)
2001 BMW 325i (the reason I spend my days here)


----------



## sdwolff (May 22, 2002)

1. '80 Subaru GL Hatch 4WD (First car) 

2. '89 Ford Mustang LX 5.0 (Fast as hell w/ straight pipes) :bigpimp: 

3. '91 Nissan Sentra SE-R (Very fun)  

4. '95 VW GTI-VR6 (Worst car ever!!!)  

5. '96 328ti (318ti w/M52 engine) (WOW, should have never sold it)  

6. '94 530iT (Served it's purpose)  

7. '01 325iT (Love this car!!) :angel:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

1967 International Scout
1971 Mercury Montego
1977 Ford F-150
1986 Ford F-150
1970 Nova SS
1986 BMW 325es
1992 BMW 325i
1999 BMW 323i
2002 BMW 330i


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Funny you should ask, I don't have the cars labeled but here are the pics. The 65 caddy, 71 280sl and 64 healy are my folks cars.
There's a '72 BMW 2002 that would come after the '65 mustang. I haven't found a pic yet.

MY CARS BEFORE BMW


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

1989 Oldmobile Delta 88
1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T
1999 BMW 323i
2001 BMW 330ci


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

1) 88 Red Hyundai Excel GL (Top speed of 87 miles an hour )
2) 87 Grey Ford Mustang LX 'Vert
3) 89 Blue Ford Mustang GT
4) 00 Blue Ford Mustang GT


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

My list is pretty boring compared to most of you...

1987 Ford Escort GL (3-spd AUTO) - 1987-1989
1989 Pontiac Trans Am 5.0L (4-spd AUTO) - 1989-1990
1991 BMW 318is (5-spd, LSD) - 1990-1997
1997 Audi A4 (5-spd) - 1997-2000
2001 BMW 330i (5-spd) - 2000-2001
1998 BMW M3/4 (5-spd) - 2001-Present

Also, my wife's cars-
1990 Toyota Celica (5-spd) - 1998 (by marriage- she had had it a while)- 1999
1999 BMW 323iC (5-spd) 1999-Present

Like Emission, I'm always in search of a clean, cheap E30 318is or 325is 5-spd to replace my 318is, which I still miss.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

1965 MG-B (green)
1971 Fiat 124 Coupe (blue)
1972 Saab 99E (green)
1978 Honda Civic CVCC (green)
1982 VW Scirocco (green)
1991 Honda Accord EX (black)
1999 Toyota 4Runner SR-5 (black)
2002 330Ci (topaz and very soon now)

I got the MG when it was 7 years old and I was 16. Replacing the clutch was a trip, as was tuning the dual carbs. The Fiat caught fire a week after I sold it. Some mechanic had, in the past, over torqued the cam tower studs so the thing leaked oil like a sieve. The Slaab was a hand me down from my dad. Triumph made the engines for them back then, and replacing a blown head gasket turned into a $900 job (pry, cut, mill, reset the studs) thanks to British engineering.

The Civic was my first new car and was a great car. It took leaded gas which saved my butt in the 1979 gas crisis when unleaded was very scarce but leaded was plentiful. Unfortunately, it was rear-ended by an inattentive driver and was never the same after that. The VW was underpowered but looked great and handled very well. It wore out after 8 years. The Honda was a great car and of extremely high build quality. I pretty much just got bored with it. I've decided after 3 years that I'm really not a truck guy. Anyone want to buy a very low mileage (24,500) 3.5 year old (Jan 1999) 4Runner?


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

I didn't technically own some of these, but drove them enough to count...

'65 Toyota Landcruiser
'93 Honda Civic 
'92 Saab 900 convertible 
'97 Honda Accord
'98 BMW Z3 (not mine)
'01 BMW 325Ci


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Here's mine:*

Previous:

1996 Z3 1.9L Red/tan/Blk top
1995 E36 M3 Avus Blue

All prveious non-BMW vehilces - irrelevent!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

The ones I can remember...(mostly in order)

1966 Ford Mustang.
1972 Plymouth RoadRunner
1970 Plymouth Duster (drag race car)
1976 Dodge Charger (full roll cage, 540hp 440 cid)
1970(?) Datsun P/U
1970(?) Datsun B110
1989 Kawasaki Ninja 600
Nissan Pathfinder (first "hardbody" model year)
1961 VW Bug
Dodge Dakota P/U (first model year)
1990 BMW 525
2001 BMW 325ci
2003 BMW M3 (On Order)

I "think" that's all 
:dunno:


----------



## ///Milien (Jun 7, 2002)

'85 Nissan 200SX
'86 Honda Accord LXi
'89 Honda Preluda
'91 Toyota MR2
'94 Toyota MR2
'95 BMW M3 Coupe
'91 Acura NSX
'02 BMW M3 Cabrio


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

1980 - 1976 Celica GT 5 speed (ran over a sign post first week after purchase in rainy weather and learning to drive a stick.)
1986 - 1986 Acura Integra 5 speed (drove all the way to Boise, ID for first job after graduation.)
1989 - 1989 Mazda RX7-GTU 5 speed (could resist the sporty good looks)
1992 - 1992 Toyota Camry LE Auto (bought it after a big f'ing accident in the Mazda)
1996 - 1997 BMW 528i Auto (early 1997 E39, turned out to be a lemon, everything that could go wrong went wrong...I was a regular to my BMW center for service...audio head unit, amp, glove box lock, door seals, water pump, thermostat, even the rack-and-pinion, all failed, what a sucker I was for purchasing a first year model... )
1997 - 1994 Honda del-sol s 5 speed (bought it as a commuter car to and from work)
2000 - 2000 Toyota Solara SE 5 speed (bought it after I rid of the Bimmer and the del-sol)
2001 - 1993 Honda Accord EX Auto
2002 - 2003 Toyota Camry LE Auto
2003 - 2004 BMW 330Cic 6 speed


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

This thread has been around a while... might as well jump in.

1st: '84 VW Jetta Diesel - Purchased from my parents in '89
2nd: '91 VW Jetta GLI - First brand new car... purchased all by myself. :thumbup: 
3rd: '93 Pontiac GrandAm - It was alien mind control! Worst car I ever owned. :eeps: 
4th: '96 VW Passat GLX - My first car with "luxury" features
5th: '98 VW Passat GL 1.8T - I just HAD to have the new body style!
6th: '99 VW Passat GLS V6 - Upgraded on engine and options from my '98
7th: '03 BMW 330i - The wait is killing me!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

'57 Chevy Belair - slapstick
'62 Sunbeam Alpine - 4sp 
'65 Chevy Malibu SS - slapstick 
'68 Ford Van - 3 on the tree
'68 Nova SS - auto 
'72 Chevy Custom Van 
'74 Ford Pinto - stick 
'82 VW Scirocco -5sp 
'92 Nissan Sentra -5sp
'89 Nissan 240 SX - 5sp 
'97 Mustang GT - 5sp 

Current:
'01 325i Sedan - 5sp


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

'think that the people who owned:

1. corvair
2. any big block v8 (late 60s vintage)
3. original Z car

....WIN this one for being visionaries in their time (not so easy in the present, but easy in retrospect). also very interesting to see that many people owned v8 muscle cars and seek refinement in their later buying careers.

and that people who owned 1960s-1970s british cars are supreme masochists.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

pdz said:


> *'think that the people who owned:
> 
> 1. corvair
> 2. any big block v8 (late 60s vintage)
> ...


Sunbeam ... mostly electrical problems for me... and finding parts.


----------



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

Drove (but owned by parents)
1) 87 Plymouth Voyager
2) 88 Ford Festiva -- learned to drive a manual on this one
3) 89 Ford Mustang GT Convertible 
4) 1991 BMW 525i
5) 95 Saturn SLII

Owned by me
1) 1997 Saturn SLII
2) 2002 BMW 330 Ci

The Missus' Cars
1) 1987 Toyota Camry
2) 2000 Honda Accord
3) 2002 Saab 9-5


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

1) 1985 Mercedes-Benz 190D 2.2 (Diesel)
2) 1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.6 Current car
3) 2004 BMW 330i/330Ci (Will buy Oct/Nov 2003, but will keep Mechita*)

*Bit of trivia- Mercedes is a common Spanish name (in fact my cousin is named Mercedes) and the nickname is "Meche." Consequently the diminutive is "Mechita." Mercedes-Benz'es are named after a little girl named Mercedes.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

1) 1959 VW Beetle, 30bhp (anyone remember the semaphores?)
2) 1964 VW Beetle
3) 1967 Rover 2000TC
4) 1968 VW Beetle (the Rover's differential went out, miss that car)
5) 1973 Volvo 142 (wanted the PS1800,not enough $) car may have saved my life
6) 1974 Porsche 914 2.0 (zoom)
7) 1976 Buick Regal (short lived)
8) 1977 Mercury Montego (the dark years)
9) 1984 Prelude 5-speed
10) 2001 Acura Cl Type S


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

1967 Camaro RS
1974 Ford Gran Torino
1978 Olds Cutlass
1984 Peugeot 505
1994 Nissan 240SX
1996 Ford Ranger

Currently own:
2001 Ford F-150
2001 325Ci


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

1984 Toyota Pickup (red - owned for 3 days and returned)
1984 Dodge Omni (white)
1986 Suzuki GS450 (black)
1973 VW Westfalia (white)
1989 Toyota SR5 pickup (silver)
1966 Ford Thunderbird Convertible (yellow / still own)
1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee (black)
1996 Chevy Tahoe (black)
1999 Toyota Solara (red)
2001 BMW 330i (steel blue)


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

This thread has an interesting array of machinery.

Used:

’68 Plymouth Road Runner (383, auto)
’70 Plymouth Duster (225, auto) bench-seat
’67 Ford Mustang GTA (289-4v, auto)
’71 Dodge Dart Swinger (318 to 340, auto)
’70 Plymouth Duster (225, auto) buckets/console
’87 Ford Crown Victoria 4-dr (ex-police car)

New:

’80 Ford Fiesta (moving violation)
'80 Yamaha 400 Special II (speeding ticket)
’82 Mazda RX-7 (5 speed) (speeding ticket)
’82 Ford Mustang GT (302, 4-speed)
’84 Chrysler LeBaron convertible (2.2, auto)
’84 Plymouth Colt E 2-door (4-speed)
’85 Honda Accord 4-door (5-speed) (speeding ticket)
’85 Ford Mustang GT (302, 5-speed)
’85 Chevrolet Corvette (350, auto)
’86 Chevrolet Nova 4-dr sedan (5-speed)
’87 Ford Ranger 4x4 (V6, 5-speed) (speeding ticket)
’87 Harley Davidson 883
’89 Mercury Tracer 2-door (5-speed) (speeding ticket)
’90 Suzuki Sidekick 4x4 (5-speed) (speeding ticket)
’92 Toyota Xtra-Cab 4x4 pickup (V6, auto) ordered	
’94 Pontiac Firebird Formula (LT1, 6 speed) ordered
’96 Dodge Neon Sport Coupe (DOHC, 5 speed)
’97 Chevrolet Cavalier convertible (DOHC, 5 speed)
’99 Mazda Miata (5 speed)
’01 Mazda Tribute LX-V6 (auto)
’01 Ford Mustang Cobra convertible (5 speed)
’02 Mazda MPV (current)
’03 BMW 330Ci (5 speed) ordered (current)


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

87 Celica - bought used at 18 yrs old
2000 Civic Si - bought new at 21 yrs old (still have, will be sold once I get the 330Ci)
2001 Infiniti I30 w/Navi - bought new at 23 (still have, bought as a gift to mom, I drive it on weekends)

Soon (or maybe not so soon): 2003 330Ci manual (screw the facelift!)


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm including the 'rents cars too, as I just graduated college

'88 Nissan Sentra 4dr - the essential automobile, fun to drive too, totaled by my mom

'89 Mistubishi Galant E - later replaced by the mistubishi Sigma, a great car, our first taste of luxury, a really cool looking trip computer, moonroof, leather, power everything and very smooth and confident 185hp v6. Still miss this car, even today it would offer almost everything anycar does in the near lux range with way more cool buttons. Mom totaled.

'91 Toyota Camry- replacement for the Galant E, unloved since day 1. still running after many repairs(never took care of it though), just reaching 100k miles. This car hit 100mph excatly once, that was its high point. now used for bland, silent communtes(radio crapped out). waiting for this one to die out, maybe will replace it with an a6 wagon, toureg or similar for vacation duties.

'84 Nissan 200sx - impluse purchase by the old man in early midlife crisis. this car was all about going overboard on electricty, digital everything but nothing works. I never got tired of the voice insisting 'Right door is open...ding..right'. I learned to drive on this car, sneaking it out during HS. it would stall on slow right turns and wouldnt start without having to manually inject fuel. This was a lot on fun in the middle of NYC in the afternoon, at without my license at 15. gave this car away.

'90 Ford Taurus - station wagon. bought for $750. my college car and my favorite ride after the maxima. Tinted windows, comforter and pillows in the back, college. what can i say, it doesnt get better than this. i never understood how in this car, you could spill anything, ash on the floor, throw food, whatever, this was one of those cars that never complained. while it never looked spotless, it never seemed dirty or felt uncomfortable. the ac didnt work, but even in the coldest buffalo(where i went to college) winter the car would be warm in minutes. the power steering went out during junior year, it took 2 people to parallel park sometimes, by senior year i could easily open pickle jars with my left hand. this car is retired now, but i cant bring my self to sell it. gotta find a place to stow it when the bimmer arrives.

'97 Maxima SE- black/black loaded. this car was the #[email protected]#. for those who havent tried it, the nissan VQ engine is intoxicating. i got a ticket going 111 in a 65 in this car, and without overstatement, that was among the least of my transgressions with this car. i still like to believe no one kept up with my driving in this car the whole time i had it. and the sound system in this car is perfect. never had the ear drums to turn it all the way up, and it never distorts. not much more to say. the g35 is the natural extensive of this car, and im glad it getting recognition as world class, it deserves it. why i dont have it is that it is extermly easy to steal and i wasnt cautious enough. it got stoten twice, the 2nd time for good. for a review and picture of my black maxima: http://www.edmunds.com/reviews/comparison/articles/43926/page004.html

'01 Honda Accord - coupe, a dissappointment. no more hondas for me. the paint has already chipped and get this, its rusting. unbelieveable. just a boring car in general, never could get to like it, maybe cause it replaced the maxima, which was better in every way. its a good car for my sister i guess, as long as she stops running into things. umm, whatelse? it started everytime so far. i got nothing much else good about to say about it so i'll stop.

'03 BMW 330i - the first new car im buying. did ED, was great but really didnt get to drive the car, so i guess not that great. def. apprehensive as this is my first manual. also im worried it wont be that much better than the nissan. from what i hear, the stereo def. wont be. it should just be just a few more days now, ive gotten numb to people asking me everyday when its coming. i think ive read just about every bit of 3 series literature on the internet by now. cant wait to findout for myself what the deal is. the new HP package initially caused a quick twinge of envy, i reasoned my way out of it pretty quickly. The normal SP itself is somewhat impractical for northern climates, the HP seems a little overboard as a daily driver in NYC. that said, i'll be ticked if the 6spd and the revised suspension provide significanty improved performance. so the wait continues, thanks to the people on the board for makin it a lil easier.


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

This thread's been running since last *June*? OK, I'll bite...
'51 Chevy Sedan
'61 Triumph TR-3
'62 Impala
'64 Valiant Wagon ( with push buttons :thumbup: )
'81 Civic HB
'91 Civic HB
'01 325i

'58 Ford wagon (with 289/4bbl manifold)
'59 Olds 88

I think that's it.


----------



## 323iE46 (Jan 1, 2002)

*embarassing but true...*

Previous Cars:

1980 Dodge Aspen (former police cruiser)
1985 Dodge Diplomat (former police cruiser)
1982 Datsun 210 sedan
1982 Honda Accord sedan
1988 Nissan Sentra GXE sedan
1972 Volkswagen Super Beetle
1995 Dodge Neon Sport (I know, I know...) :banghead:
1995 BMW 318i

Current Cars:
1997 Jeep Cherokee Sport
2000 BMW 323i (SP) :thumbup:


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

1975 Camaro, rebuilt 350 built to drag in the 1/8 mile. My dad kind of wanted it but decided to give to me. 4:56 gears (so it sucked on the road, and 395 hp out of the 350. Was very fun.

1979 Olds Cutlass Supreme

1993 Mazda Protege LX

1994 Acura Integra LS

1981 240 D Mercedes Benz (if i remember right)

1999 Jetta GL base model commuter

2002 bimmer


----------



## seivwrig (Apr 20, 2002)

1978 Mercury Zephyr 2-dr
1996 Nissan Altima GXE (current-wife's car)
1999 Ford Ranger XLT (current)
2002 BMW 325i (current)


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Jan 2000 : Honda Accord
August 2000: ford Mustang
July 2001 : Toyota Siena
June 2002 : Jetta
August 2002 : BMW 330i : Placed order for ED 330 i which i might be receiving tommorow i.e. Jan 10th 2003


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

71 mazda 1200 coupe
72 datsun 510 wagon
73 datsun pickup
70 chevy chevelle SS
78 Pontiac Trans Am
89 Nissan sentra
82 Pontiac Trans Am
74 chevy PU
93 BMW 325i
95 BMW 525i
2003 330ci


----------



## sarastro (Sep 18, 2002)

Fun to read this thread... especially because often I have no clue about what cars you talking about! :dunno: 

I guess the problem is being italian :tsk: 

Anyway:

1986 Citroen BX Sport (Fox grey)
1988 Citroen AX Sport (White)
1992 Alfa Romeo 164 3.0 V6 (Steel Grey)
2002 BMW 330 Ci (Topaz)

Sarastro


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

The following list includes cars for the bride and the offspring, as well as me. I've never written this up before. I'm shocked at my lack of fiscal discipline when it comes to cars. It's a disease. 

1961 MGA 1600 coupe
1957 Chev Belair - winter beater
1965 MGB convertible
1968 Ford Galaxie 2 door hardtop
1971 Volkswagen Beetle
1972 Chrysler 2 door hardtop
1977 Honda Civic - serious cancer victim
1978 BMW 320i - a wonderful car
1978 Corvette Silver Anniversary edition - POS
1981 Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser - station wagon - kids, camping, etc
1982 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI 
1985 Cadillac Sedan de Ville - brutal mental error - lasted 8 months
1986 BMW 535i
1989 Toyota Supra Turbo
1990 BMW 535i
1990 Ford Taurus SHO
1992 Toyota Tercel
1987 Porsche Carrera
1992 Saab 9-3
1989 Isuzu Rodeo
1995 Saab 9000 Aero
1998 BMW 528i
2001 BMW 330Ci
2002 PT Cruiser
2003 BMW 530i
2004 PT Cruiser

and a 1990 Dodge Ram 250 van for my wife's business, later replaced by a Toyota Sienna


----------



## iDriveguy (Feb 11, 2005)

*Everything.... (almost)*

Check out the link for pix of my cars past & present. :thumbup:

*Note:*
Pix include cars from age 21yrs to present (excludes cars owned from age 16 - 20)
Pix of exotics (Bugatti, Masserati, etc. taken at IAA Franklfurt in 2003)

*Copy/paste below link:*
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/allroadguy/album?.dir=e44e&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/allroadguy/my_photos


----------



## antetr95 (Mar 20, 2003)

I still have my 96 Honda Civic. Before that I had a Ford Probe Turbo, which was fun to whip around in.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Hmmm...let me see ..

86 Nissan 200SX
88 Mitsubishi Ram Truck
90 Eagle Talon
93 BMW 318i
98 Mitsubishi Montero Sport
99 BMW 323i
2001 BMW 530i
2001 BMW X5 3.0
2001 Acura Integra
2002 BMW X5 4.4
2003 Infiniti G35 Coupe
2003 Nissan Frontier Quad Cab
2004 BMW Z4
2005 BMW 545i


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

86 VW Quantum Syncro
89 BMW 325i
03 BMW 325xi


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

1982 Saab 900s - auto - tranny died, gave it to my younger brother who had it fixed.
1990 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS Turbo -5sp - leased new after the Saabs went. Was fun but dumb dumb dumb.
1991 Honda CRX Si - 5sp - sold it 2 years and 25k miles after I bought it for only $200 less than I originally paid for it.
1997 Jetta GLX - 5sp - Cram puff that I tossed to a dealer after owning it for 4 years - 5 months of which while I also owned the BMW. Note to self - -never- buy another car without selling the previous on first.
2001 BMW 325Ci - 5sp - Ahhh... finally. Recently placed with a good home (sold) after 3.5 years and 36k miles to make room for...
2003 BMW 530i - 5sp - On its way from VA to its new home.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Let's see..
1960 Ford Falcon (maybe it was a '63, I don't remember)
1971 Chevy Vega (Motor Trend car of the year....HA !)
1976 Audi Fox (and I thought the Vega was bad news)
1984 Toyota Camry
1989 Toyota Camry
1998 BMW Z3 2.8
2000 BMW Z3 M roadster (current)


----------



## tmba2002 (Jan 31, 2005)

It looks like a lot when you write them down. In order of purchase

68 Mercury Montego/Comet (depending on who you talk to, Ford didn't make a Montego in 68) My dad took it away from grandma because too many trees were jumping in front of her.
74 Datsun Pickup (Dad traded in the Merc on a Ford Ranger and gave me his old truck. I had two days to learn how to drive a stick before I went back to college.)
84 Datsun Pickup (first car I acutally purchased)
90 Ford Probe - Wife's car
95 GMC C1500 Pickup
2000 Honda Odessy - Wife' car
2005 BMW 330 Ci


----------



## grahambishop (Mar 27, 2005)

I am dating myself here, but....
1951 Morris Oxford
1962 ( I think. It was so bad I worked very hard at forgetting it!) Ford Falcon
1963 VW Beetle
1968 VW Squareback Sedan
1962 Buick Electra 225 ( 8 mpg...but what a ride!)
1971 Peugeot 504
1974 Puegeot 504
1978 MGB
1996 Jeep Wagoneer 
1996 Honda Civic (1.6 liter engine...it ROCKS!)
1980 BMW 320I...in Germany
1984 BMW 732I...in Germany
1988 BMW 730I...in Germany
1996 BMW 730I...in Germany
2004 645I COUPE...in Germany and the US


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Wow, can't believe I missed this one.

In sequential order of use:
1988 Mazda 323. Dad's car used in high school and first year of college
1980 Mazda RX-7. First car. 
1996 Mazda Miata. First real car. 
1999 Land Rover Discovery. I discovered I don't like SUV's.
2000 BMW 328i. It died a violent death. Luckily, I didn't.
1999 Chrysler Sebring JXI Convertible. This car reminded me daily what a great car the bimmer was.
2003 530i. Practically a family member.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm not sure I got all the cars and all the years right any more but here goes. I think there were 1 or 2 more. Cars are in alphabetic order since I can't always remember which I had with what!

04 BMW 330xi
99 BMW 528iT
64 Chevrolet Corvair (1st car)
82 Chevrolet Cavalier (POS)
02 Chevrolet Avalanche
73 Citroen SM (Oddest car I ever owned)
91, 92, 93 Ford Taurus (company cars)
78 Honda Accord (One of the few Honda POS)
70 Innocenti Mini Cooper (998cc of power)
Jeep Wrangler
72 Lotus Europa (stolen and wrecked)
91 Nissan Maxima SE (best looking Maxima IMHO)
67 Porsche 912 (loved that car)
70 Porsche 914 (ugly but fast with the motor I had in it)
63 Renault Dauphine (ugly and slow)
83 Renault Fuego (watch out for falling parts)
85 Toyota 4Runner
89 Toyota 4Runner
87 Toyota Pickup
84 Toyota Celica
74 Triumph TR6
79/80 Triumph TR7 vert (changeover - had parts from both years!)

And I have to list the motos - a lot less of those

73 H-D FLH (college moto - drunk driver totalled it - it was parked fortunately!)
77 Honda CB125
79 Honda CB750F (Had rear sets and cafe bars/fairing)
81 Honda CX500 Turbo (First bike I saw the "star wars" blur on)
92 Honda CBR600F2 (best handling bike)
95 BMW R1100GS
02 BMW K1200RS (prob best all around bike I've owned)


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

gojira-san said:


> 73 Citroen SM (Oddest car I ever owned)


I remember going to a dealer in Westport, CT when these first came out; 13k on the window sticker, that was big bucks in 1973.

Its sleekness appealed to me.

Never did get to drive one, though.

Ed


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

In aquired order

1885 GMC Jimmy (Mom's car, crashed  )
1994 GMC Sierra (Lot of room! :thumbup: )
1998 Buick LaSabre (Mom's car, borrowed for 1yr got blamed for recall problem :dunno: )
1999 Honda Civic EX (My first love, had to sell for next car  )
2004 BMW 330ci ZHP (My dream car, Nice! :bigpimp: )

Mark


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

bmw330pp said:


> In aquired order


Same here:

66 BelAir, before I was legal to drive (in the backwoods the cops were flexible on the subject; acquired during the Energy Crisis so I tinkered with it to run on paint thinner instead of gas). Was prone to blowing fireballs out of the carb at unexpected moments. Wouldn't pass inspection (didn't even try).

65 Impala wagon, my first "legal" car. Faux fur interior, which I got my grandmother to sew for me. 327 engine w/ 4-barrel carb. Kept it until the novelty wore off.

66 Charger. Got scammed by a "friend" on an engine swap. He neglected to install most of the bolts connecting the engine to the bell housing, along with some other sabotage.

79 Corolla. After getting fed up with the above cars, I got my Dad to co-sign the loan on a new Toyota. $4633 cost, $123.39/month in payments. Was run off the road by a maniac 2 years later, insurance didn't cover the remaining payments.

[hiatus]

78 Colt. Foisted on me by a consulting client in '84 instead of payments, because he was tired of driving me around. Gave it back to him (actually, filled it full of obsolete VMS manuals and parked it on his lawn in the middle of the night) when I got the following car.

87 Colt. A few years earlier, the above consulting client and I had rented a BMW 3er in SF as Hertz lost our reservation and the only cars available were at the "exotic rental" place. Loved the BMW, wanted one. But by the time I was looking for a new car, the styling had changed (I *think* this was the E30 -> E36 transition, but don't hold me to it) and I didn't like it. So I opted for another econobox.

95 Talon. With 43K miles on the Colt, I bought a new 95 Talon TSi AWD sight unseen, based on the "Test This" ad. Loved the car, hated the dealer and service. Took many years and lawsuits to get the car working properly (it had < 300 miles on it in '99). Once fixed, it was a great car and I still miss it. Totalled (twice, within 100 miles of each other) in 2002.

02 325xiT. Finally bought the BMW. Love it, but I still miss my Talon - paticularly when I see how Mitsubishi has ruined that platform.

Next: A second car, probably a Porsche.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> (actually, filled it full of obsolete VMS manuals and parked it on his lawn in the middle of the night)


For those not in the know, the VMS manual sets were the computer documentation equivalent of the Great Wall of China :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

EdCT said:


> I remember going to a dealer in Westport, CT when these first came out; 13k on the window sticker, that was big bucks in 1973.
> 
> Its sleekness appealed to me.
> 
> ...


I bought it used in 1979. It had the US-mandated headlamps, which were ugly. It was a fun car to drive but hard to drive fast in the twisties - lots of them were smashed when their owners went off the road from cranking the wheel over too fast (it was 2 turns lock to lock!) The hydraulics allowed you to lift the body up to almost a foot off the ground - I used it in the winter on the snowy winter days when my other car wouldn't go... oh yeah more cars for the list:

79 Mercury Capri V8 (bad winter car)
96 Chrysler Cirrus (POS - dead in 80000 miles)
99 Volvo V70 (good solid unexciting car)
02 Volvo XC70 (bad solid unexciting car)

The SM passed away when the automatic tranny went. Everything was bolted to everything else so it was going to cost me over $1000 just to have the transmission removed and at least $1000 to rebuild (in 1981 when I was making maybe 19000 a year - also no garage to work on the car). I sold the car to a collector for $750 more than I paid for it 



Terry Kennedy said:


> filled it full of obsolete VMS manuals and parked it on his lawn in the middle of the night


:rofl: Terry, I have a boat load of IBM 360 manuals if you ever need a present for a client again!


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

1990 BMW 325is E30-Totaled
1993 Lexus Es300-Stolen
2002 BMW 325Ci E46-Traded
2004 BMW 330i E46-Currently driving plan to pay it off and keep it.


----------



## Speedy400 (Mar 18, 2005)

Year, Yrs owned, Year of Vehicle, Description

64 3 60 Mini 850 2 yr restoration
66 2 60 Mini 850 project, autox
66 1 64 Mini 960 autox
67 5 65 Mini Cooper S 1275 fast, nimble
67 5 65 Austin Healey 3000 cool
72 8 67 MGB-GT coupe/hatch - a refined Healey
75 5 75 BMW 2002 well balanced, good investment
76 4 76 Subaru common sense
79 24 79 BMW R80/7 m/c, rode for 24 years
84 1 82 Audi 5000 
85 5 85 Audi 5000 too many problems
90 5 90 Mercedes 190 well made but boring
95 1 90 Audi 100 mistake
95 7 93 Volvo 740 wagon good family car
96 9+ 93 Nissan Maxima been good
02 3+ 96 Integra RS reliable, fun
05 0+ 01 BMW Z3 Coupe more fun, sexy head turner
05 ? 04 or 05 Mazda3 Hatch or Acura TSX?


----------



## phrint (Mar 29, 2005)

Here they are:

1990 Ford Mustang GT 5.0
1992 Ford Mustang LX 5.0
2000 Ford Focus ZTS
2000 Ford Contour SVT
2004 Ford Focus ZTS
2005 Subaru WRX STi

Current Vehicle:

2005 BMW 330i ZHP-Plan on keeping it for quite some time. 

I used to be a Ford man. That's all my dad drove back in the day. I quickly realized Ford had "alreaday circled the problem". Made the move to an STi and loved it. The BMW is much more of a driver's car. It's not faster, but it drives and handles better than the STi. And I look better doing it too.


----------



## bmwxdrive (Nov 13, 2004)

Chevy Caprise( Great Car. Never went to the mechanic for any engine problems. :thumbup: )

Nissan Pathfinder 95(loved that SUV. Very Sturdy and Good Looking in a rugged kinfd-of-way. Got into an accident with it and I totaled.  I miss it  )

2005 X5................. :thumbup:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

1984 Cadillac Cimmaron :violent:
- This car pretty much made up my mind to NEVER buy another american POS again
1991 Deville - fool me once shame on you, fool me twice.....  
1993 Honda Civic EX autotragic - 195K miles and Still going strong. Power windows/sunroof still work.
1997 Nissan Maxima autotragic
2003 330i 6 sp :thumbup:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

1988 Toyota Corolla FX: First car in grad school
1996 Honda Civic LX: First New car (still in the family)
1999.5 Nissan Pathfinder 4x4 LE: Wife's driver in NY
1994 Buick LeSabre SE: My winter car in Chicago
.................
2003 525iA/2004 Z4


----------



## gene2598 (Jul 10, 2004)

'79 Olds Cutlass Calais
'79 Toyota Corona (YES, I said CORONA, NOT Corolla)
'90 Chevy Cavalier (this car really sucked!)
'92 Nissan Pickup (GREAT TRUCK, still runs after 300K+ miles)
'94 Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer
'01 Mazda Tribute (Still have it and it is a great vehicle)


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh boy..here I go..

1965 Mustang Convertible 289 C-code
1966 Mustang Convertible 289 C-code
1988 Mustang GT Convertible
1986 Isuzu Trooper II Turbo Diesel
1988 Trooper II
1985 Isuzu I-mark
1981 Corvette
1986 VW Golf
4 (yes four) 1991 Isuzu Impulse RS (AWD, intercooled turbo...very quick)
1979 280zx (still own, have bought and sold 3 times now..no longer for sale!)
1989 Saleen Hatchback (N/A 5.0)
1991 300zxTT
1988 RX-7 GLX
2003 Nissan Sentra Spec-V
2003 Subaru WRX
1972 240z (still own)
1976 280Z
1977 280Z
1985 RX-7 (still own)
1988 Isuzu I-mark RS turbo (still own)
1983 Porsche 944 (forgot about this one...just sold it  )
2004 Scion xA
2001 IS300
1998 328i (Still own and love)

Bikes? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? 

1989 FZR600
1993 GSX110F Katana
2000 GSXR750
2001 R6
1992 GS500 (raced this one, no way it was on the street!)


----------



## Speedy400 (Mar 18, 2005)

Shabba, I thought my list was long... but yours is too much. You certainly go through phases... remain committed... then move on to something else. Interesting. I wonder what your next one(s) will be? 
Sometimes I think accurate psychological profiles could be done on us based on the cars (and bikes) that we have owned.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Speedy400 said:


> Shabba, I thought my list was long... but yours is too much. You certainly go through phases... remain committed... then move on to something else. Interesting. I wonder what your next one(s) will be?
> Sometimes I think accurate psychological profiles could be done on us based on the cars (and bikes) that we have owned.


It looks like you spent some times analyzing. So could you explain 1981 ???


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Paul A said:


> The following list includes cars for the bride and the offspring, as well as me. I've never written this up before. I'm shocked at my lack of fiscal discipline when it comes to cars. It's a disease.
> 
> 1961 MGA 1600 coupe
> 1957 Chev Belair - winter beater
> ...


SOOOO..??? C'mon, tell us already.... which car is better, BMW or PT Cruiser? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

1995 Ford Contour GL, 5 speed manual
I find a new problem each week. Rotors are warped, door won't shut, broken a/c....it gets annoying.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

1980 Chevy Citation (what a money pit! ugh!)
1987 Acura Integra GS (over 100,000 miles on the original clutch, traded in)
1994 Acura Integra GSR (stolen... i almost cried!)
1998 BMW Z3 2.8 (sold)
2001 BMW 330 Cic (sold)
2004 BMW 545i (still own, currently for sale)
2005 BMW 645Cic (my all time favorite!)


----------



## 9x16 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well it looks like my list is the shortest in here.

My first car:85 325e
Current :89 325i


As you can tell I always loved the e30 and always will.


----------



## Goetta (Oct 7, 2004)

-1976 Cadillac Seville (White with Baby Blue Leather)
-1985 Full Size Bronco
-1989 GMC Jimmy - Full Size
-1979 Jeep CJ5. Paid $600, had to drive home on a pickle bucket and wear goggles since there was no seat or windshield
-1993 325i

Current:

-2004 325i
-2002 X5


----------



## epbrown (Apr 12, 2005)

1966 Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow
1973 Chevy Vega
1980 Chevy Chevette
1983 Porsche 911SC
1983 Porsche 944
1983 Porsche 928
2003 BMW 325i


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

*Forgot !*

I`ll leave out the boring ones
56 Mercedes 190 SL
63 Buick Riviera
64 Buick Riviera
66 Corvette rdstr
70 MGB
79 Mazda RX-7
79 Corvette L-82
93 Taurus SHO

two 75 Trans-Ams


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

Speedy400 said:


> Shabba, I thought my list was long... but yours is too much. You certainly go through phases... remain committed... then move on to something else. Interesting. I wonder what your next one(s) will be?
> Sometimes I think accurate psychological profiles could be done on us based on the cars (and bikes) that we have owned.


Without a doubt a profile can be done...my sister tells me I am never happy with anything I have (been divorced) and waste money on cars...In my defense, it has only been in the last 3 or 4 years that I have really started getting crazy. I like to see what is out there and I just love cars. I have owned my 280zx since 1999 (bought and sold it 3 times!) and have accumulated about 50k miles on it! I tend to own 2 or more cars at a time and when I was in my late teens, early twenties, I held on to cars for 2 or so years at a time. But do I have a habit? Oh yes, I do indeedy! As far as my next car...I am quite pleased with my 328i...it reminds me of my '88 mustang and my Saleen..not that a mustang and BMW are so much alike, but rather the personalities are endearing to me. I loved those cars (kept them both for 3 years) and think this 328 will remain in the stable for the forseeable future. I could write a book about my car experiences (think my list is long, you should see my fathers. 'Vettes, camaros, Mustangs, Shelbys, Porsches...) and it would be a long one.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

epbrown said:


> 1966 Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow
> 1973 Chevy Vega


Wow, someone went through some lean times!

--J.


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

9x16 said:


> Well it looks like my list is the shortest in here.
> 
> My first car:85 325e
> Current :89 325i
> ...


Is the i a much better car than the e? There's an e for sale around here and I was thinking about picking it up as my beater / teach the wife to drive stick car.

My list:

1987 Ford Escort
1991 Chevy Cavalier
1996 VW Jetta (not bad, but a money pit)
2001 Honda Accord EX
2004 330i. Woot.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

phrint said:


> Here they are:
> 
> 1990 Ford Mustang GT 5.0
> 1992 Ford Mustang LX 5.0
> ...


Do you still have the STi?


----------



## Greg220 (Mar 31, 2005)

2000 Pontiac Grand AM, and still driving it while waiting for E90


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Well.I'll give it a whirl. <O></O>

Cars owned (in semi order) (most daily drivers some to fix up,play with and sell):-------- ------------------------------65 Saab 96(3 cyl. 2 stroke)--------- 67 Mini Cooper S(full house modded)----------- 69 BMW 2002ti(dual sidedraft twinchoke solex,close ratio 5 speed)-------- 68 Saab 96(V-4)--------- 59 Triumph TR3----------- 72 Capri(British/German V-6 L-M import)---------- 73 Datsun 510(heavy mods,think BRE/Bob Sharp style)------------- 70 Fiat 124 spider------------ 68 Barracuda 318 typeS(my only American car)------------- 79 Triumph TR6------------- 59 AH Bugeye Sprite----------- 76 Honda Civic CVCC 5 speed ----------------74 MGB -------------76 BMW 2002 -------------59 Volvo PV 544 Sport --------------------------------------------------------------Change careers------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------88 Mazda 323(first new car)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Get married------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 91 Honda Civic EX--------------Plymouth Minivan------------ 93 Honda Civic Del Sol Si---------- 94 Infiniti G-20 ------------95 Nissan Quest GXE Minivan---------------------------------------------- Pay off house --------------------------02 BMW 325Cic------------------ 02 BMW X5 --------------------------------------------------------------------Family cars,Moms/Dads that I drove alot (late 60s/early 70s):----- 66 Sunbeam Minx -------69 MB 280 SL--------- 70 Volvo 145--------- 71 MB 280 SE 3.5 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Friends/customer Grey Market cars I put many miles on street/rally/track:--------------------------- 69 Renault R 10------- 70 Fiat 124 Coupe-------- 69 Porsche 911s -- 65 Jaguar XKE------ 72 Subaru 360------- 75 280Z------- 79 MB 450 SLC 5.0-------- 79 Porsche DP 935(biggest intercooler I've ever seen)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ I know I'm forgetting more than a few at this moment,I'll update when old brain functions better. It's been a long strange trip. <O></O>

o <O></O>


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

Ok, I will jump in on this old thread. I find it interesting what current BMW owners had before their BMW's...as well as the comments on their former cars.

1986 Toyota Corolla FWD sedan - first car bought by father. Reliable as hell although not excting to drive. 5 Speed.

1988 Ford Mustang LX 5.0 - LEMON. Problems since day one. It was so bad, I would unconsciously not drive it and just take my girlfriends car. Very fast in a straight line, but it forever ruined me and American cars. Oh and a 5 speed. I guess every 18-19 year old has to have one at some point.

1989 Acura Integra LS- Great car, last year of the 1st gen Integras. Peppy engine, sporty looks, and great gas mileage. I would have kept the car even long if it didnt rust away (the car's ONLY fault). 5 speed. Bought as a solid, reliable car for when I went to college and it did the job perfectly.

1997 Nissan Maxima SE - First car I bought that required a car loan. FULLY loaded (leather, heated seats, climate control) but was rare in that it had a five speed. Would have kept longer, but the transmission was going due to Nissan not manufacturing the 5 speed transmissions properly in 95-97 Maximas. 

2001 BMW 330i - Sport package, moonroof and 5 speed. GREAT car and best I have owned. Only drawback is I miss the heated leather (I have non heated leatherette) and the HK sound system is inferior to the BOSE found in my 97 Maxima. Oh, and believe it or not, the auto climate control worked better in the Maxima. Other than that, this car is greater in every performance aspect than mny previosu cars...and that includes about as fast or faster than the Mustang in a straight line. But, as we all know, its not just about the straight line performance many people seem to get hooked on.

Ed

PS Notice every one of my cars have been 5 speeds!


----------



## exmercedesowner (Mar 3, 2006)

Gee, it's hard to remember color names and years....I must be getting old. 


1978 BMW 320i copper
1984 BMW 352e red (yes, the dreaded eta engine)
1987 Audi 5000CS Turbo Quattro red (great deal after the sudden exceleration scare  )
1990? Jeep Grand Cherokee (piece of crap, started rusting in three years) 
1993 Audi A4 Quattro red (fun little car)
1996 Audi A6 Quattro wagon black 
2002 MB E320 4-matic wagon brilliant silver (currently own) 
2007 BMW 530xiT soon to be built!!! 

Cars I didn't own, but drove (family cars) 

1976?? Cadillac Sedan deVille? gold colored gas guzzler that devoured premium gas at a rate of 8 miles to the gallon during the gas crisis! And I had to pay for my own gas. 

1975 Pontiac Grand Prix coupe


----------



## Deadeye (Feb 13, 2006)

1. 1975 Toyota Celica GT Liftback-Silver (sold)
2. 1966 BMW 1600-White (crashed and became deadeye) :yikes: 
3. 1986 BMW 318i Baur conversion Cabriolet-Chestnut Red (sold):bawling: 
4. 1991 Toyota SR5 Extra Cab 4WD-White (got T-boned and rolled) 
5. 1991 Toyota 4-Runner-White (still have)
5. 1992 Cadillac Seville-Blue (gave to my bro)
6. 1993 Jeep Cherokee Sport-White (still have)
7. 2005 33ci zhp-Mystic blue (still have) 
:bigpimp:


----------



## Deadeye (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, Honda CT-70, Honda sl-125, Honda CR-250, Yamaha maxim 650


----------



## gale (Mar 14, 2006)

*I am a lucky girl!*

I have only had one car my whole life. 
Bought it new, and it still looks and runs perfectly.
110,000 miles, no rust. I lived in SoCal most of the car's life.
My car:

1987 BMW 325i Convertible - Delphin Grey/Natural Canvas top


----------



## niter (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's my list, starting from when I was in italy and there you get your license when you are 18....


Italy
1972 (?) Peugeot 104 Silver (manual 4 sp) 1st car right after getting my license...hand me down car but served well - sold to junkyard
1992 Ford Fiesta 1.1l Ghia gun metal (manual 5 sp) - sold
1989 Reanult 21 Nevada - Light blue (Manual 5sp) Family car - sold
2000 Seat Ibiza 1.4 Signo - gun metal (manual 5sp) handed to sister
1999 Daewoo "something" - emerald green (5sp manual) family car - sold

US
2001 Infiniti QX4 Silver (Auto) Wife's car. Still have
2000 Infiniti G20 Black (Auto) Sold

2004 BMW 330i ZHP Sapphire black


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

Let's see...

All stick except where noted.

1981 - Pontiac Firebird Esprit (1975, auto). Utter crap, but perfect for high school. Sold
1986 - VW GTI. 1st German car, loved it. Sold.
1988 - Honda CRX Si. Terrificly tossable, very tiny though. Sold.
1992 - VW Corrado SLC. This was the first year with the VR6, incredible car. Sold.
1996 - VW Passat GLX. Still have it.
2000 - Honda Civic Si. 8000rpm redline, but only fun between 6500 and 8000. Sold.
2001 - Volvo V70 GLT (1998, auto). CPO, repair nightmare. Sold.
2002 - Subaru WRX. Great fun when you're caning it, laggy econobox when you're not. Sold.

2006 - BMW 540i/6 (2003 CPO). Just bought it last week, 25k on the clock. My dream car now sits in my driveway!


----------



## z3-007 (Feb 9, 2006)

1991 Ford Tempo
1994 Ford Probe
1997 Mitsubishi Eclipse
2000 Isuzu Amigo
Current 1997 Bmw Z3


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

In chronologial order (*BOLD* = current):

1987 Ford Escort GL - LONG GONE
1989 Pontiac Trans Am ("The Guidomobile") - 5.0L V8, Black/black, T-tops, slushie - LONG GONE
1991 318is (E30) - 5MT, Hellrot / Tan - SOLD March 1997 
1997 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro 5-spd, SP (Black/black) - Leased - Turned in June 2001
*1999 323iC (E36) - 5MT, Jet Black / Sand leather, Sport/Premium - STILL OWN*
2001 330i (E46) - 5MT, Steel Grey / Black 'Ette, Sport - SOLD October 2001
1998 M3 Sedan (E36) - 5MT, Cosmos Black / Black Nappa leather - SOLD March 2006
*2000 Saab 9-5 Aero Wagon 5-spd (White/Dark Grey) - STILL OWN*
*2006 330i (E90) - 6MT, Black Sapphire / Terra leather, Sport/Premium (On order - Aboard the Jingu Maru)*


----------



## LoneStarM3 (May 12, 2005)

*1954 Chevy coup (put together from parts of two wrecked cars)
*1953 Studebaker Hardtop Conv
*1956 Chevy Convertible
*1958 Corvette Convertible
1964 Ford LTD Convertible
1970 VW bug 
1971 Jeep CJ3
1972 Ford LTD Hardtop conv.
1980 Olds Diesel (like someone else said - piece of S***)
*1976 Subaru (rust-rocket work car, but ran)
1986 Honda Accord
1988 Honda Accord
1996 Ford Explorer 4WD (still own)
2004 Ford F-150 pickup truck 4WD (still own)
2006 BMW M3 Convertible (still own)

*=purchase used


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll use TD's formatting since it makes sense.

1987 Ford Escort 5sp - Sold
1988 Chevy S-10 5sp - Sold
1996 VW Jetta Wolfsburg 5sp - Totaled Nov 2000 - Semi ran a yield sign
1999 Ford Taurus - Totaled Feb 2003 - Rearended while stopped at a stoplight
2001 Honda Accord EX Slushie - Sold to my parents 2004
*2004 Subaru Forester XT - Silver / Black and did I mention turbo?*
*2004 330i (e46) - Titansilber/Grau*
*1998 M3 Sedan (E36) - 5MT, Cosmos Black / Black Nappa leather - Purchased March 2006*


----------



## Bimrpwr (May 29, 2005)

1982 Pontiac Phoenix
1986 Ford F150 4x4
1988 Buick Century
199? Acura Integra
1985 Buick Riveria
1987 Pontiac Grand Prix
1988 Checy Celebrity
1993 Ford Escort
1993 Nissan Pathfinder
1977 Chevy c10
1997 Nissan Sentra
1993 Pontiac station wagon cant remember model
1993 Buick Regal
1976 Dodge d100
199? Honda crx
2002 Kia Sedona 
1989 BWM 325i for sale
1993 BMW 325i


----------



## paul161inf (Nov 22, 2005)

1992 mazda protege
2000 honda civic HX
1991 bmw 850i
1980 bmw 320i

I still have the last three cars. not a whole bunch but I've only been driving for 6 years.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

TD said:


> In chronologial order (*BOLD* = current):
> 
> 1987 Ford Escort GL - LONG GONE
> 1989 Pontiac Trans Am ("The Guidomobile") - 5.0L V8, Black/black, T-tops, slushie - LONG GONE
> ...


Hi, stranger! :hi:

What prompted you to ditch your beloved M3 for a new 330i? Was the M3 getting problematic or something?


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

1987 VW Golf MKII 1.3 (55hp - yes, you read that right. a whoppin 55hp with a MT4!)
1992 VW Golk MKIII GT 1.8 (90hp)
1996 Audi A3 1.9TDI (90hp) 
1999 BMW 328CiA (193hp)
2002 BMW 330Ci SMG (231hp)
2005 BMW 330i (258hp)

wonder what´ll be next...

My favorites:

1. 2002 BMW 330Ci SMG (love the shape and the SMG)
2. 1999 BMW 328CiA
3. 1987 VW Golf MKII 1.3 (nothing like your first love...)
4. 2005 BMW 330i (kinda boring)
5. 1992 VW Golf GT MKIII
6. 1996 Audi A3 1.9TDI (diesel - bah - never again)

They were all good cars, but some stirred me more than others.


----------



## Tweak48 (Jan 31, 2006)

2006 330i (3 weeks; so far so good; slightly underpowered)  
1999 Taurus V8 SHO :thumbdwn: 
1991 Taurus SHO :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
1984 Saab 900 :thumbup: 
1978 Saab 99L :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
1972 German Ford Capri :thumbdwn:


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

I drove my parent's cars during high school and college. Rode the subway during graduate school in Boston (no car, but then, I didn't have any place to park)
1991 Ford Escort (piece of crap)
1997 Toyota Camry
2001 GMC 2500 pickup (still have it)
2002 BMW 325i 
2002 BMW 530i--my current car
2005 BMW X3--my wife's car (traded in the 325)

:thumbup:


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

The first 8 are in order, after that it gets kind of fuzzy

*1. 1976 Chrysler Cordoba* (Don't remember what happened to this one)
*2. 1971 Camaro* (Sold by my mother for $200 when I joined the Navy
*3. 1977 Buick LeSabre *(blown engine and tranny) junked
*4. 1977 Honda CVCC* (Cut the roof off and was impounded for 'unsafe mods"
*5. 1967 Ford Bronco* (Totaled)
*6. 1977 (I think) Ford LTD*
*7. 1968 Ford Bronco*
*8. 1964ish Jeep CJ5*
*9. 1972ish Jeep CJ5*
*10. 1990 Geo Metro* (totaled by my brother in-law)
*11. 1992 Jeep Wrangler* (Totaled)
*12. 1993 Jeep Wrangler *
*13. 1990 GMC longbed pickup*
*14. 1986 CJ7 *
*15. 1977 Jeep Cherokee Chief (*Totaled)
*16. 1977 Jeep Cherokee Chief no.2*
*17. 1969 Ford Bronco* (I really like these)
*18. 1991 Nissan Pickup* (my first new car - totaled)
*19. 1995 Nissan Pickup* extended cab (stolen)
*20. 1945 Ford GPW* (stolen, can you believe it? It didn't even run)
*21. 1999 Dodge Avenger ES *(repo'd, long story or recalls and me refusing to pay for it)
*22. 1998 Dodge Dakota (*leased)
*23. 1997 Jeep TJ* *Wrangler* (lost job and sold it in a panic)
*24. 1998 Jeep TJ Wrangler *(got job, bought another one)
*25. 2004 Jeep LJ Wrangler *(the long wheelbase Wrangler)
*26. 1992 Honda Accord *(blew head gasket after 1 week)
*27. 2002 Hyundai Accent *(needed a gazillion mile commuter)
*28. 1999 Chevy Suburban LT 4x4*
*29. 1985 GMC Jimmy*
*30. 1994 Nissan Sentra*
*31. 1994 Buick LeSabre *(dead due to engine dying at 80mph for no reason at least once a week)
*32. 2002 Ford F150 Supercab*
*33. 2005 Honda Accord Coupe EX w/leather* (sold due to boredom)
*34. 1999 Dodge Intrepid *(was given to me by my aunt who didn't want to sell it)
*35. 2002 BMW 325Cic (current)*
*36. 1985 Jeep CJ-7 (current)*
*37. 2004 Ford Excursion Diesel 4x4 (current-wife's urban assault vehicle)*


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

cjwheeling said:


> The first 8 are in order, after that it gets kind of fuzzy
> 
> *1. 1976 Chrysler Cordoba* (Don't remember what happened to this one)
> *2. 1971 Camaro* (Sold by my mother for $200 when I joined the Navy
> ...


I forgot a few
38. 1995 Mazda Protege
39. 1980 Mazda RX-7
40. 1984.5 Nissan/Datsun Pickup


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

LMC said:


> Hi, stranger! :hi:
> 
> What prompted you to ditch your beloved M3 for a new 330i? Was the M3 getting problematic or something?


Nah. Not really. I had an expensive repair that initially motivated me to consider my options and after looking into the E90, decided that after almost 5 years, it was time to move on. The things I hated about the E46 (namely the clutch/shifter/throttle feel) are largely addressed on the E90. So throw in great lease rates and mine in on it's way.


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

2000 Nissan Maxima SE
2005 Honda Accord Coupe EX V6
2006 BMW 325i


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Me530 said:


> ...and the Stratus Grau era begins!


:bigpimp:


----------



## snspusher (Jul 5, 2006)

lets see 

1992 honda civic lx - 16 years old

1995 honda civic ex- 17 years old


1995 jeep wrangler - 18-19 years old

1999 BMW 323i :rofl: you get the picture


and im only 20 years old


----------



## thirty6chambers (Jul 13, 2006)

93 lexus es 300
2001 infiniti g20
2001 bmw x5 3.0
2007 bmw 525i


----------



## erikbmw1 (Aug 1, 2006)

1962 Chevy Biscayne (used) sold
1972 Pontiac LaManns (hand me down) junk yard
1990 Jeep Cherokee (used) First one I ever paid for. sold
1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee (new) sold
1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee (new) sold
1999 Mitsubishi Galant (new) sold
2002 BMW 325i (CPO 12/02) still have :thumbup: 
1995 Jeep Cherokee (used) beater for work. sold
2002 VW Jetta (used) replaced beater Jeep. sold
2006 BMW X3 (new 8/06) replaced VW jetta :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> Man, that's what I love about you, pal- using all the official German names for colors!:thumbup:
> 
> Now, you're a lifetime member if I ever saw one.


Is there any other name one could use? :angel:


----------



## bjf123 (Oct 6, 2005)

1975 Buick Skyhawk
1979 Chevy Camaro
1981 Volvo 240
1984 Volvo 240
1986 BMW 325i
1992 Mazda Miata (still have this)
1996 BMW 318ti
1999 BMW 325
2005 BMW 525xi


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

Emission said:


> For me, in order of purchase from earliest to current....
> 
> 1979 Audi 5000S - Auto
> 1984 VW Rabbit Convertible - 5M
> ...


no wonder ford and gm are going extinct.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

If you get off on this here's a link to the same thread posted in '02.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7821


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

OK so I'm stupid. I figured out that this is the same thread one keystroke too late.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

I've usually had 2 sets of cars. Daily Drivers & Garage Queens..... So, I am not going to mention any of my daily drivers which were usually Subaru Legacy's

1985 Pontiac Parisienne Brougham (1st Car)
1992 Pontiac Firebird Formula - Red
1996 Pontiac Firebird - Red
1997 Pontiac Firebird Formula - Black
1999 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am - Red
2001 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am WS-6 - Red
1995 Volvo 850 T5-R - Yellow (1 of 200 in the U.S.A)
1995 Volvo 850 T5-R - Yellow (Yes, I've Had 2 of these)
2007 BMW 335 Coupe (See Sig) Never been a big fan of BMW's and I was about to sign the papers for a new Volvo S60R but my GF & a good friend talked me in to this car. We'll see how much I'll like it.

-I just turned 30.


----------



## panzer948 (Sep 8, 2006)

1981 Subaru DL (Hand me down from parents)
1981 Jeep CJ 5 Renegade (still own and bought used from a junk yard)
1996 Dodge Avenger (still own)
2000 Dodge Durango (still own)

But the funny thing is I have been driving for almost 20 years and still own every car I paid money for. Of course, that's why I can afford a new BMW in the first place, which I also plan to keep till it falls apart.:thumbup:


----------



## Tommithy (Sep 15, 2006)

1955 Ford F100 truck (junked)
1969 Ford Mustang (sold)
1967 VW Bug (sold)
1997 Chevy Cavalier (traded in)
1998 Acura TL (still have)
2001 Dodge Dakota (lease return)
2005 Land Rover LR3 (still have)
2007 335i (in production)


----------



## XON3M (Oct 5, 2006)

1994 - Plymouth Sundance (lol) i was only 16
1995 - Ford Probe GT - burned it to death
1998 - Ford Mustang GT 
1999 - Dodge Durango - took it offroad and ... u know the rest
2003 - VW Jetta 2.0
2003 - BMW X5 4.4i

im 21 now so theyll keep comming and going as the time goes by


----------



## meyer21 (Oct 26, 2005)

1988 Chevy Camaro
1984 Dodge Lancer
2000 Dodge Stratus
1999 Chevy C5 Corvette Coupe
1998 Audi A4 2.8 Quattro
2002 Chevy C5 Z06
2006 BMW 325i


----------



## AA757driver (Sep 20, 2004)

This could get ugly !!! These do not include my wifes primary drivers. This is a 25 year history


1979 Ford Pinto I still have nightmares about this car
1982 Dodge Charger 2.2 for one week...couldn't finance me thank goodness
1982 VW Scirroco Still one of my favorites
1986 Suzuki Samurai Don't ask
1987 Toyota Corolla FX16
1977 Honda Civic Needed a second car for awhile
1991 VW GLI 16V Geat car in the shop all the time...got scared and sold
1991 Nissan Sentra What was I thinking
1993 Civic EX Coupe Nothing wrong with it...just wanted a change 
1982 Toyota Tercel Needed airport car gave to a friend who killed it
1984 Toyota PU My first pick'em up truck
1995 Jeep Grand cherokee
1992 Nissan Maxime GXE
1997 Toyota Camry LEV6
1999 Honda Accord LX Great car but boring
1986 Nissan King Cab
2001 Acura CL-S Excellent car but I really wanted a 2001 330Ci
1994 Mazda Miata I was going to race this Spec B but 9/11 and pay cuts came
1996 BMW 328i My first Bimmer...sold Acura to buy 03 330Ci found this 
2004 Honda Accord EXV6 8 yr old BMW to expensive to maintain for the return
2001 Mazda b2300 PU
2005 BMW 325i SP,PP,Step,Xenon,Leather Love this one even though not
as fast as my Honda. 


So 22 cars in 25 years......what an idiot


----------



## DentShop (Oct 5, 2006)

It seems that after you get your first BMW, you immediately get hooked on that car and only buy BMW's after that.

I don't have a BMW yet but plan on getting one next spring (never soon enough)

My cars go as:

1991 Honda Civic
1996 Neon
2001 Honda Accord
2007 Dodge Charger


----------



## aalonso (May 2, 2006)

Here it is:

Used - 1981 VW Rabbit Diesel (Sold 1988)
Used - 1988 Jeep Wrangler Sahara 4.0L (Sold 1990)
Used - 1986 VW Jetta GTI (Sold 1996)
New - 1997 Jeep Wrangler Sport 2.5L (Sold 2001)
New - 2001 Chevrolet Tahoe (Sold 2001)
Used - 1994 Honda Accord (Sold 2003)
New - 2003 BMW X5 3.0i (Sold 2006)
New - 2006 BMW 650i Convertible - CURRENT


----------



## zeroday (Aug 30, 2006)

First car purchased in 1989:
1979 Volvo 240 2dr
1987 Toyota corolla FX-16 hatchback
1989 Toyota Corrolla SR5 GTS coupe
1992 Toyota Camry 4dr
1993 Ford Probe SE
1996 BMW Z3 Roadster
1998 Mitsubishi Eclipse GST
1999 Chevy Tahoe Sport 2dr
2002 Acura CL Type-S
2003 350z Touring
2004 Toyota 4runner Sport
2007 BMW 335i coupe


----------



## mattmais (Oct 15, 2006)

*30*

this includes the bmws that i own, 28 & 29 are for sale

1) 1964 Checy PU
2) 1969 Chevy Nova
3) 1997 VW Rabbit Diesel
4) 1952 Chevy Deluxe
5) 1979 Ford PU, Red
6) 1982 VW Rabbit Diesel
7) 1974 VW Rabbit Gas
8) 1972 Chevy Chevelle, SS
9) 1967 Chevy Chevelle
10) 1972 Buick LeSabre
11) 1967 VW Bug, Red
12) 1969 VW Bug, Light yellow
13) 1969 VW Bug, Blue
14) 1969 VW Bug, Right Hand Drive, Blue
15) 1967 Carmen Ghia
16) 1992 Honda Accord, LX, Blue
17) 1993 Honda Accord, EX, White
18) 198X VW Cabrio, (rabbit Convertible), Grey
19) 1989 Mazda PU
20) 1985 Toyota, Coronna?
21) 1997 Honda Civic
22) 1989 Chrysler Mini Van
23) 1992 Mazda Mini Van
24) 1997 Mazda Mini Van
25) 1997 Suburban
26) 1992 Chrysler Monoco (Canadian made) 
27) 1987 VW Fox
28) 1991 BMW, 318IS
29) 1987 BMW, 325
30) 1992 BMW, 325I


----------



## kyohei (Nov 17, 2006)

95' ford prob
97' vw gti
currently 98' bmw 323is


----------



## S105 (Nov 26, 2006)

My list is kind of long, so bear with me...

2004 Honda Civic
2007 BMW 328i

:rofl:


----------



## donkeyjote (Nov 6, 2006)

Let's see:
1982 VW Rabbit diesel (Fun but you had to plan to accelerate a half mile in advance):tsk: 
1991 Nissan Sentra SE-R :thumbup: (Would love to have it back)
2000 Nissan Maxima SE
1998 Honda Accord (Quite fun really with a 5 speed) 
---NB. Children born---
2003 Honda Odyssey EX-L DVD (sanity restored...)


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

1976 Datsun stationwagon - My dads hand me down that I took care of very well.
1980 Datsun Coupe - My first car I purchased on my own.
1984 Nissan Coupe - Decent car, no problems.
1992 Mazda MX-3 GS (Smallest 1.8 liter V6 production engine in the world) 130HP 115 Torque. Top Speed 135MPH, Best Handling car ever driven.
1998 Ford Mustang GT - Very Fast, strong torque, lot of mechanical problems.
2003 Toyota Sequoia (FULL SIZE SUV) - Very nice and comfortable truck, no problems, very hard on gas.
2007 BMW 525i (Current) - so far so good.


----------



## jpattiso (Nov 30, 2006)

1972 Ford Mustang II - paid $500
1982 Ford Escort - First real car I purchased, I think my payment was $130r month
1989 Mazda 929 - Got from my in-laws when the car was five years old. Drove great, but very poor quality. I would never purchase another Mazda based on this car.
1992 Ford Explorer XLT - Great car had it for 10 years!
2001 Audi A6 2.8 - First German car, loved it but it was a bit under powered.
2004 Audi A6 2.7T - Fun car, with great acceleration. Road noise was a little excessive with the sport tires.
2007 BMW 530xi (premium, cold weather, nav with RTT and Sirius) - Had it one week and loving it!

Not including my wife two mini-vans (Windstars 2001, 2004) and her new 2006 Cadillac SRX. Windstar is a great mini-van, still have it for the nanny. My wife loves her Cadillac SRX, handles great and has decent pick-up for a 6 cyl. Also, has very bell and whistle along with the panoramic moon roof


----------



## BMW528i (Mar 11, 2006)

Nissan Maxima 1995 SE Stick with add-ons


----------



## euro850i (Jan 18, 2007)

I started with
1965 Fargo Van
1979 Jeep CJ5 (still own)
1991 Toyota Celica Silhouette
1979 Pontiac Trans Am
1981 Chevy pick-up
!985 Chevy s Blazer
1985 Camaro IROC Z
1988 Honda Prelude
1989 Honda Civic
1981 Honda Civic
1980 Chevy Suburban
1990 Ford Aerostar
1999 Chevy Venture
2003 Kia Sorento
1992 Mercedes 600sel vip model
1991 BMW 850i euro model


----------



## jmlinmn (Jul 28, 2006)

1987 Honda Accord
2000 Hyundai Tiburon
2000 VW Jetta
2001 Audi Avant S4 & 2001 Audi A4 Avant (All the wagons in the house say, "Yay-yuh"). 
2002 Audi A4 1.8T
2006 Mazda 3 GT (sold this after nearly killing myself in it last week)

Current cars: 
2003 Audi A6 4.2
2002 Audi A4 1.8T (from above)
2000 BMW M Roadster
2002 BMW M Coupe


----------



## bkw (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorted by year.. not by years of ownership.
1984 Dodge 400 - first car
1986 Chevy (isuzu) Spectrum 
1988 Mustang LX 5.0 - first real car, love hate relationship, vortec sc'd
1988 GMC Safari - van of love
1987 CRX (rusty I) - first winter beater in a long line of winter beaters
1988 CRX HF (rusty II) - started as winter beater, then turned into first track car
1988 CRX SI (rusty III) - dedicated track car
1988 e30 325is - 325k miles!
1993 Integra GS - first experiment with FI and NOS
1998 Integra GS - turbo
1998 Integra Type-R - first tuned NA car
1998 M3 - Current, wife surprised me with a great xmas gift in 06'
1999.5 A4 1.8T - first DTM tuning project. K04, giac test mule
2001 S2000 - first vert, great track & weekend car
2003 Element - moment of insanity
2005 RL - Current - wife's car, and my winter beater
2006 LS430 - Current - impulse buy


----------



## bkrider (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, since you ask, and if anybody cares: 1963 to present, pretty much in order

1963 Honda Dream 300 (cycle)
1959 Triumph TR-3
1965 Honda Super Hawk (cycle)
1963 A-H Sprite
1959 Porsche 356A Normal
1962 Porsche 356B S-90
1957 Porsche 356A 1600S (Carrera brakes, "speedster" gears, S-90 engine)
196X MG 1100 Sedan (while in the military stationed on Oahu) 
1962 VW Squareback (prev owner brought it in from Europe)
1970 Fiat 128 Coupe
1972 Toyota Corolla 1600 5-speed
1973 Audi Fox
1974 Fiat X1/9 (incredibly, this car is still alive and well on Martha's Vinyard!)
1975 Saab 99 EMS
1980 Saab 900 Turbo
1983 Porsche 944
1984 VW GTI
1985 VW GTI
1986 Porsche 944 Turbo
1989 Porsche 944 Turbo S
1991 Nissan Sentra SE-R (Nissan's answer to the GTI but more reliable)
1987 Porsche 944S
1994 Mazda 626 ES (totaled)
1996 Ford Contour SE (nice driver when the Ford service dept. let me borrow it back)
1994 Porsche 968
2002 Subaru WRX Wagon
2002 Porsche Boxter S
2004 Acura TSX 6 MT (current)
2002 Porsche 911 C2 Coupe (current)
2007 BMW E90 328i (soon to be ordered, replacing Acura TSX)

The 74 X1/9 was a perfect example of "more fun to drive a slow car fast than a fast car slow". Kept it 8 years, longer than any other car.


----------



## mywheels (Dec 27, 2006)

Thinking over my past rides was a little depressing, it took moving to Europe to quit Detroit iron cold turkey.

Car history

1970 Buick Skylark (my first car at 16)
1977 Oldsmobile Delta 88
1981 Chevy Chevette (what was I thinking?  Oh yeah, newly married and broke…)
1978 Chevy Malibu (was given to me, it was the thought that counts)
1984 Chevy Cavalier
1984 Oldsmobile Cutlass
1991 Buick Regal (wife’s choice)
1981 Saab 99GL (cheap fun car!)
1997 BMW 318i (current ride and a joy to drive the winding roads here! )

Next car: 118i or 120i


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

1988 Honda Accord Coupe - first year the coupe version was offered
1996 Mazda MX-6
2001 Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer

. . . waiting patiently on my first Bimmer!


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Real cars?

NONE!:rofl:


----------



## XFOS (Jun 24, 2006)

1967 VW BUG 
1968 VW BUG
1969 VW BUG
1973 VW BUG
1976 CHEVY NOVA 
1979 CHEVY MALIBU 
1983 VW RABBIT 
1984 FORD FAIRMONT 
1990 OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS
1991 FORD TAURUS
1993 FORD PROBE GT 
1997 MERCURY MOUNTANIEER
1999 FORD EXPEDITION 
2002 VW JETTA WOLFBURG
2004 MERCEDEZ BENZ C230 SPORT
2007 BMW 335i COUPE
next..... ANOTHER BMW, 5 O 6 series.


----------



## 325bim (Feb 13, 2007)

1975 Chevy Vega 3spd
1972 Datsun 240z 4spd
1975 Datsun 280z 4spd
1984 Nissan 300zx 5spd
1988 Nissan 300zx 5spd
1994 BMW 325is 5spd
2003 BMW 325i Auto


----------



## SpeedR (Feb 11, 2007)

Listed in order of purchase, not model year. Bikes are listed, but not the boats.

1973 GMC Pick-Up Truck
1973 Chevy Z-28
1978 Chevy Z-28
1975 Ford Pinto
1970 Chevy Corvette L-7 454
1980 Chevy Corvette L-82
1980 Ford LTD
1979 GMC 4x4 Pick-Up
1985 Mazda RX-7
1987 Toyota Supra 5-Spd
1991 Toyota Supra Turbo
1989 Yamaha FJ-1200
1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee
1999 Toyota Land Cruiser
1998 Titan Gecko 
1998 Ferrari F355 Spyder
1999 BMW 540i
2001 Toyota Land Cruiser

Current
2003 Harley Road King
2003 BMW 325i
2004 Toyota Land Cruiser
2006 Lexus IS-350 - Wife's car
2007 BMW X5 4.8i - Ordering Soon


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

Where do I begin! :dunno: 

1988 325i Convertible
1995 Dodge Stealth
1995 BMW 325i convertible (my favorite car, ever!) , should have never sold it!:bawling: 
1997 Audi A4 (VERY PROBLEMATIC!!! WORST CAR EVER!!) :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: 
2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse GT Convertible
2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee
2003 Mercedes ML 350
2005 Range Rover SUV HSE (can we say over-priced piece of s***?) sold last september
2007 Toyota Prius (which I currently have) soo cool, love it! 
2005 SLK 320 Mercedes Convertible (just sold)

AWAITING MY 2007 328i Convertible!!!


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

bkrider said:


> Well, since you ask, and if anybody cares: 1963 to present, pretty much in order
> 
> 1963 Honda Dream 300 (cycle)
> 1959 Triumph TR-3
> ...


LOL :rofl: , My spouse had a 96 Ford Contour SE too! What a pile of garbage that car was. We beat it!:thumbdwn:


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

ok.
1984 Camaro Berlinetta(white)
1987 Ford Taurus(blue)
1988 BMW 325 is(gold)
1970 Dodge Challenger 440 six-pack(plum crazy) STILL HAVE...NO MOTOR!
1991 Ford Tempo(yuck blue)
1981 Buick Skylark(silver)

I get job at Jeep Plant where they make Cherokees and Liberty's and now Dodge Nitro.

1993 5.0 Mustang(Vanilla Ice white on white convertible)
1994 BMW M3(blackw/ tan interior)
1991 BMW 325 Cabrio(repainted two-tone black and silver)
1988 BMW 325is full on race car...cage, gutted interior, back halfed, slicks, coil-overs, headers out the fender, chipped, ported, polished, turbo w/ 12 psi.(bada$$!!!!!!) AUTO X MONSTER...until you are stupid and do some donuts, lost oil pressure, didn't see cuz the smoke in the car, kept going until you hear zzzzzzzziiiiiinnnngggg ....kabooooooommmm!!!!! The engine wont run with a rod through the block...just in case you wanted to try it. Sold chassis for $2000.
1986 BMW eta 5 speed(gold) slow.
1999 Toyota Camry XLE(white) GOT MARRIED. sigh....
1986 BMW eta slushie(gold) way slow...
2004 Suzuki Hayabusa turbo...190 horsepower...pulls wheelie's going 140! Just with boost.
2007 Nissan Altima w/ CVT tranny(black) wifes new toy...$$$$.
That's it I think...


----------



## A320 Scott (Jan 19, 2007)

1975 Ford Pinto
1976 Audi 100LS Worst car of the bunch!
1981 Honda Civic 
1984 Nissan Pulsar NX First new car!
1986 Subaru XT
1988 Mazda RX-7
1991 Infiniti M30
1994 Saab 900SE Second worst car!
1996 Buick Riviera
1998 Lincoln Mk VIII Old man's car!
2000 Audi A6 2.7T Gave Audi a 2nd chance w/ 2yr lease.
2001 BMW M5 First BMW, bought used in 2001
2003 Jetta TDI
2003 BMW Z3 Coupe CPO with 50K miles, bought for 'round town driving
2006 Acura TSX Quickly got bored, ate depreciation w/ sale at 10 months!
2007 BMW 328I


----------



## THFisher (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, since you asked...

1937 Chevy Pickup* (My great uncle's w/47,000 miles on it in 1975!)
1939 Plymouth Sedan
1946 Chevy Coupe
1964 Corvair Monza
1971 Opel GT*
1978 VW Bug
1972 Chevy Vega Wagon
1975 Buick Wagon
1976 Porsche 912E* (Wish I had it back, only made it one year!)
1979 Honda Accord
1975 Porsche Carerra*
1980 Audi 5000
1979 Volvo Wagon
1982 Nissan Wagon
1984 BMW 525i
1955 MG-TF*
1984 Mazda Hatchback
1989 BMW 325Ci
1994 Ford Explorer
1995 BMW 318Ci
1994 Toyota Camry
1998 Honda Accord
1999 Mercedes Benz ML320
2004 Honda Pilot
2004 Honda CRV
2003 MINI Cooper S
2005 BMW 330Cic ZHP!!!!!!

* The ones I wish I had in my "car collection", now!

Plus, 2 Hondas for daughter #1, and a Dodge neon and Honda Accord for daughter #2!


----------



## shaun132 (Jul 25, 2004)

-Mazda 626
-Toyota Landcruiser
-Honda Accord (still own)
-Honda Civic
-Mercury Villager (still own)
-BMW M3
-Lexus RX330 (still own)
-BMW 530i (soon)


----------



## ggladden (Jan 11, 2006)

78 Toyota Corolla
82 Honda Civic
89 Honda Civic
93 Mazda Protege
94 Mazda Miata (still own b/c so much fun)
91 Honda Accord


----------



## beshady2 (Feb 15, 2007)

2 cars..

2002 Acura RSX ---> 2005 BMW 645Ci !!!!!!!

not sure if that was smart


----------



## bacsr (Feb 28, 2007)

1977 Toyota Corolla
1981 VW Jetta
1985 VW Jetta GLI
1991 VW Passat
1999 VW Passat
2003 VW Jetta GLI 
2004 BMW 325xi - just purchased CPO


----------



## paulnwgb (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll skip pre-97 because I don't honestly remember all of them 

1997 Ford Puma
2001 BMW 330Ci
2001 BMW X5 4.4i Sport
2002 Ferrari 360 Spider
2005 Ford Expedition
2004 E46 M3 (currently buying)


----------



## masterzee (Jan 7, 2007)

I am 62 and don't have time to go thru the geneology of all of the cars that I have owned. I currently own an FJ Cruiser, a 2000 Z28 that I run in E.T. bracket locally and of course the 335I. The Z28 has a 3200 Stall Converter, 3:73 gears, drag radials, and turns 12.80's to 13.00's depending on the weather and if it is summer or winter.

I have not run the 335 yet because I want to have drag radials on it before I do so. I am stubborn enough to not let off of the gas if it starts to head for the guard rail or the center line and I surely don't want to damage it. The lack of LSD is a definite negative for a car with this kind of torque. I plan to run it soon at the track and will let you guys know what is turns. I live in the New Orleans area and there is an NHRA points meet in Donaldsonville, LA this weekend. The weather will be clear and in the 60°F range, nice weather for drag racing.

The Z28 is faster but the 335 is much more fun to drive. It is like comparing an axe to a scapel and I surely don't need to tell you guys which one is which.


----------



## WA Sport 530i (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll bite...

(in order of ownership, bikes included)

1952 Chevy 5-window pickup... ticket machine... 350, 4-speed, 12-bolt posi. Something a highschool kid NEVER should have had to drive to school...  
1980 Dodge St. Regis.... ex-state patrol car... it had cop shocks, cop brakes, cop tires...  
1967 Chevy II Nova Sport Coupe
1989 Honda Accord LXI Coupe
1967 Nova Wagon
1984 Chevy Camaro Z28 5.0HO 5-speed... traded my 1967 Nova Sport Coupe for this, in a drunken fit of insanity...  
1988 Suzuki Katana 600
1966 Ford Fairlane (what the HECK was I thinking?!?)
1991 Chevy Camaro Z28 5.7l
1972 Chevy K10 Cheyenne Super 4x4 (I WILL NOT part with this truck!)
1996 Honda VFR750F
1991 Chevy Camaro Z28 5.7l (yes, another one...even the same color) 
1996 Honda VFR750F (can you see a pattern developing here?)
1999 Honda VFR800Fi
1986 Volkswagen Golf... a hand-me-down from my dad after it got creamed in a parking lot
1952 Chevy 5-window pickup... a cherry, mostly original truck
2002 GMC 2500HD 4x4, Duramax, SLT package, loaded... recently traded it for....the last car in this list. It's only been a week, and I miss that truck IMMENSELY.
2002 Honda CBR954RR... pocket rocket...
1966 Chevy Nova SS (118 code)... a very intensive project, but one of my dream cars.
And finally...

2003 BMW 530i Sport :thumbup: 

I think this is the beginning of a long relationship with BMW products...


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

1972 Toyota Corolla
1986 Honda CRX Si
1986 Porsche 944 Turbo
1989 Porsche 944 Turbo
1999 BMW 540i (current)
2001 Acura MDX (current)
2008 BMW 550i coming in June!


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Other BMW's!:thumbup:  

78 523i
82 733i
90 318i

Current 97 523i:thumbup:


----------



## hmc (Nov 4, 2005)

86 Honda Accord (bought used, traded in for Mazda 626 after 1 year)
91 Dodge Colt (bought used)
96 Mazda 626 (still own)
00 Mazda Miata (still own)
06 BMW 525i


----------



## stiffy1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Why not...in order of acquisition starting in 1975

1961 Pontiac Laurentien
1970 Buick Wildcat (455, 4-bbl!!)
1976 Olds Delta 88
1982 Honda Civic
1982 Buick Regal
1983 Olds Cutlass
1985 Buick Century
1986 Buick Century
1988 Pontiac 6000 SE
1990 Mercury Sable Wagon
1993 Chrysler Intrepid
(The last 7 were all company cars, and in Canada, Intrepid was a Chrysler not Dodge)
1995 Pontiac Gran Prix GT
1996 Bonneville SSEi
2000 Infiniti I30t
2001 Jeep TJ (Wrangler)
2001 Audi A6 2.7t
1999 BMW Z3
2006 BMW 525i

...plus another half-dozen if I include wifey's vehicles...


----------



## abomb (Feb 1, 2004)

86 Honda Civic 
91 Geo Storm
97 Ford Escort
96 Chevy Camaro Z28
97 Chevy S10
00 Subaru Impreza RS
00 BMW 528i
00 BMW 540i Sport
03 M3 Cabrio


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2002)

81 Pontiac Firebird Formula
86 Honda Civic Si
89 Mazda RX-7
90 Nissan 240SX SE
97 Honda Prelude
98 BMW 323is
00 BMW 323ci
00 BMW M Coupe
94 Ford Explorer
03 VW GTI VR6
03 BMW 330i ZHP


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

*Here you go...*

For a base line I am 54 and have been driving since 15.
1964 VW Microbus (Used)
1967 Fiat 124 Sedan (Used)
1973 Capri 2600 V6 (New)
1974 BMW 2002 Lux (New still own)
1980 Datsun 210SL Wagon (New family car)
1981 Datsun Stanza (New family car)
1981 BMW 528i (Used family car)
1991 VW Vanagon GL (Used family car)
1972 Volvo 1800ES (Used still own)
1993 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi (Used family car)
1997 Cadillac Catera (Used family car)
2004 Chrysler Concorde LXi (New still own family car)
2002 BMW M Roadster (Used CPO still own)

Earl


----------



## Aristanet (Feb 12, 2007)

1983 T-Bird 2.3 turbo 5 speed
1986 Mustang GT 5 speed
1987 Mitsubishi Conquest 5 speed
1989 Lincoln Town Car
1994 Lincoln Town Car
1998 Lincoln Navigator
2001 Lexus ES300
2004 Lexus LX300
2005 Lexus LS430
2007 Lexus GS430

Currently thinking of getting into a 335 coupe after my LS430 lease expires. Want something fun to drive. Few people think the transition from LS430 to 335 would not work....in that case 550i is on my short list


----------



## mikelzuy (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is my short but sweet list from earliest to latest

1985 BMW 318i 5spd
1995 BMW 530i 5spd
1992 Kawasaki ZX-7
2003 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution
1988 BMW 325IS 5spd
1988 BMW 325IX 5spd
1994 BMW 530i 5spd

I have been defintely blessed with a handfull of cars and not enough driveway space. I'm going to start working on the M cars now.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

used 1989 bonneville. i wish this car was still with me. my grandfather died a fews months after buying it. it was customed ordered with white paint , blue interior, aesthetic only thin truink rack with a spoiler and finally the blue rag top :bigpimp:

new 1994 mustang
new 2000 ford explorer


----------



## Toler (Jan 31, 2007)

1982 GMC Sierra S15
1995 Nissan Altima 
1997 Isuzu Rodeo 
1995 BMW 325i


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

My previous car was a F12 6 series coupe (2010 model). It was pretty outdated.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

1970 Olds Cutlass
1977 Toyota Celica
1973 Datsun 240Z
1988 Toyota Supra
1996 Acura Integra GSr
2001 BMW 330i
2007 Porsche Boxster S


----------



## NNY528i (Mar 6, 2006)

1981	Datsun	B210
1985	Ford	Escort
1985	Chevy	Cavalier
1984	Chevy	Cavalier
1985	Chevy	S10 Blazer
1991	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Ciera International
1993	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme
1997	Dodge	Dakota (current)
1987	Chevy	Cavalier
2000	Dodge	Durango
1987	Chevy	Cavalier, Z24
1988	Chevy	Cavalier, Z24
1988	Pontiac	Sunbird, Turbo
1983	Chevy	Cavalier
1991	Pontiac	Sunbird 
1971	MG B (current)
1985	Pontiac	Fiero
1986	Pontiac	Fiero, SE
1985	Pontiac	Fiero
1987	Chevy	Cavalier, Z24
1988	Chevy	Cavalier, Z24
1987	Pontiac	Sunbird
1992	Chevy	Cavalier, Z24
1988	Chevy	Cavalier, Z24
1988	Chevy	Corsica
1974	MG Midget (Current)
1978	MG	Midget
1972	MG	Midget
1972	MG	Midget
1986	Pontiac	Fiero, SE
1984	Pontiac	Fiero
1984	Pontiac	Fiero
1986	Pontiac	Fiero, SE (Current)
1985	Dodge	RamCharger
2003	Dodge	Grand Caravan Sport
1989	Chevy	Cavalier, Z24 (Current)
2006	Chrysler	Town & Country (Current for Wife)
1968	MG	Midget (Current)


----------



## Domer88 (Dec 6, 2006)

1980 Honda Civic Wagon (1983-1986)
1979 Toyota Celica Supra (1986-1988)
1977 Olds Delta 88 (1988)
1987 Mazda 626 (1988-1994)
1994 Acura Integra GSR (1994-2007)
2007 BMW 335i (2007 - ...)


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

1991 Toyota Supra (Turbo, Targa, 5-speed) May 06 - Apr 07
1994 BMW 325is (5-speed) Apr 07 - present


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

1992 oldsmobile cutlass ciera, white with a blue rag top and spoked wheels, hahahaha


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

NNY528i said:


> 1981 Datsun B210
> 1985 Ford Escort
> 1985 Chevy Cavalier
> 1984 Chevy Cavalier
> ...


You must be a tough man to have been around so many Cavaliers without suiciding.


----------



## NNY528i (Mar 6, 2006)

Clarke said:


> You must be a tough man to have been around so many Cavaliers without suiciding.


First Car that ran was a Cavalier. That was where i learned to work on cars so had a bunch of them. Most were considerably nicer than you might think being Z24 HB and convertibles, but having now tasted a BMW will never go back. But was a good car to learn on as they are cheap and plentiful. Good side is I do all my own repairs now from basics to full engine rebuilds, all thanks to lots and lots of cavaliers.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

84 Toyota Supra (back when Toyotas had a soul)
91 MX-6 (nice combo of luxury and a little sportiness)
88 BMW M6 (just iconic; what a beautiful car - red on bone)
89 Porsche 951 S (944 Turbo S - great all around sports car but ate parts so...)
97 Honda Prelude SH (the most boring sports car ever; I hate V-tec for street driving)
01 Audi S4 (The best car I have ever owned; should have never traded it in. Modded to stage II+)
03 Corvette Z06 (by far the fastest car I have driven given the intake system i put on it; pulled like nothing else from 110 on)
02 BMW 330i (wife's car; has served us well and handles like a dream; needs about 60 more HP)
06 BMW Z4 3.0si (needs the M engine...but fun nonetheless and excellent on gas)


----------



## gjwilson (Apr 28, 2007)

Bought used
'69 AMC Javelin
'72? Toyota Corolla
'71? Chrysler Newport
'74 VW Bug
'78 Fiat Spider

Bought New
'86? Hyundia Pony
'87 Chrysler LeBaron
'91 Ford Explorer
'98 Ford Windstar

Still Driving
'06 BMW 325
'07 BMW X5


----------



## Journeyer (May 11, 2007)

These are all the cars I have ever owned in chronological order. 

1974 Ford Granada 3.0 (First car I bought as i turned 18 and got my license. It was a fun car, though I blew the engine going to school one day. Swapped the old 3.0 for a 2.8i and had a little more fun with it until I blew that one as well.)
1985 Nissan Sunny 1.6 (Yurgh! Well, at least I didn't buy or pay for it - my father gave it to me to do with as I wished.)
1976 Ford Gran Torino (Now this was fun. Big, heavy and handled like a drunk spermwhale with the shakes. Though it did have quite a bit of torque and power.)
1994 Peugeot 406t (This was the 2.0 liter turbo version. I bought this along with my girlfriend at the time, and she consequently and matter-of-factly brought it along as we split up.)
1992 BMW 730i (This is the car I currently own and drive. Undoubtedly the best car I've ever owned, and as it happens also the most fun. Yes it is big and heavy, but it has potential for loads of power  )

There has been a gap of about 6 years or so where I have not owned a car at all. Not a real problem as I live downtown over here.


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

hmmm.. just found this.. very interesting. here's my list:

1991 Honda accord (tan)
2001 Oldsmobile alero (blue)
2003 Honda accord (white)
2000 BMW 323ci (silver)


----------



## ACHOO330Ci (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's mine in chronological order:
(1988 - 1990) 1979 Ford Granda - Non-running gift from dad's friend. I think he just wanted someone to take it away. Learned my mechanical skill on this car.
(1990 - 1992) 1979 Honda Accord CVCC - This was a 2 speed manualmatic rust bucket
(1992 - 1999) 1984 Honda Prelue - My first true manual car. Loved it! Got rear ended by an idiot who was not paying attention on the freeway. Sadly it was totaled. RIP at 250K miles.
(1999 - 1999) 1999 Suzuki Grand Vitara - My first brand new car/SUV. Totaled while return from vacation. Friend was driving, he fell asleep at the wheel. Owned it for only 3 months.
(1999 - now) 1993 Acura Legend - Bought from a co-worker. Needed an automatic at the time due to broken left ankle from the accident in the Suzuki GV. Ended up liking it a lot and has put over 150K miles on it. Currently 230K miles on it and still runs like new.
(2002 - now) 2002 Honda Civic - Needed a fuel efficient commuter car. Bought it new.
(2007 - now) 2004 BMW 330Ci - Just bought it a month ago. I always wanted to see what it is like to own a BMW. Financially, it is not the best move, but it was very well priced. At least the wife supports this purchase wholeheartedly. So far... WOW!


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

1986 Mercedes-Benz 300SDL Turbo (2000-01)

1991 Volvo 740 Turbo Wagon (2001-2004) - still own and sitting in a garage -- planning to do a Ford V8 conversion sometime in the near future I hope

2000 Volkswagen Jetta GL 5spd (2004-2006)

1999 BMW 540iA Sport (2006-current)


----------



## dougman (Apr 1, 2007)

1984 VW GTI
1987 Mazda RX-7
1986 Toyota MR2
1974 MG MGB
1974 BMW 2002
1991 Honda Civic SI
1960 Austin-Healey Bugeye Sprite
2000 VW GTI VR6
2003 VW 20th Anniversary GTI (favorite so far)
1997 VW Boxster
2007 Audi A3 3.2Q (recently departed)
2007 BMW e92 328i (on the way)


----------



## simbarnoyes (May 14, 2007)

*Here's mine*

I have mine embedded into my signature. I think that helps put various comments into context. If you know a person's history it is easier to understand where they are coming from.


----------



## LGATL (May 14, 2007)

Here are my previous cars:
1975 Lincoln Town Coupe (dad wanted me to have the biggest, safest car for a 16 y/o)
1980 BMW 320i (great car)
1983 BMW 528e (terrible)
1985 Audi 5000 (power steering leaks, and leaky radiator)
1986 Acura Legend (great car)
1988 Mercedes 300E (very solid, expensive to maintain though)
1990 Acura Legend (my favorite car of all, cheap to maintain, drove until totalled at 180K miles)
1996 Lexus ES300 (nice driving car, easy to maintian, great dealer service)
1998 Lexus ES300 (beautiful car, great dealer service, does not handle well..too soft)
2002 BMW 325 CiC (so far, so good)


----------



## Deadzone (Jun 21, 2006)

79 Honda Civic
80 Honda Civic
89 Mazda B2200
early 80's Pontiac Acadian
76 Volvo Wagon
79 Mazda RX-7
90? VW Golf GT
89 VW Golf
95 Honda Civic Si
94 Honda Accord
02 Mazda Protege 5

Currently own:
00 BMW 328i
03 BMW 540i


----------



## Nick77 (Apr 26, 2007)

1989 Chevy Cavalier Z24
1987 GMC Jimmy SLT
1991 Acura Integra LS
1992 Chevy Blazer LT
2000 Honda Civic Si
2004 BMW 330i ZHP


----------



## bucksbud (Dec 21, 2006)

80 Pontiac T-1000 manual
77 Cougar XR-7 auto
86 Escort auto
92 Miata manual
97 Honda Accord EX auto
00 Miata manual
04 Volvo 60 auto
04 X5 3.0 auto
05 Land Rover LR3
08(535xit manual, Sept.)


----------



## Eddiek22 (Apr 22, 2007)

82 Camaro - Less mullet option
89 Grand Prix
95 Monte Carlo
93 Vette
99 Cherokee Limited
98 Dodge Ram SS/T
99 Yukon Denali
97 528i
04 C230 Kompressor
01 BMW M3 6MT

*Currently Own - Converted to family mode (for now)  *
04 Acura MDX Touring w/ NAV
99 540i


----------



## gators93 (May 9, 2007)

85 Toyota Celica GTS 5 speed
90 BMW 325i Convertible 5 speed
93 Alfa Romeo 33 5 speed (overseas)
95 Honda Civic 5 speed
97 Ford Explorer 8 cylinder AWD
99 BMW 328i Covertible 5 speed
00 Land Rover Discovery Series II (terrible quality)
04 BMW 330 Ci 6 speed

Currently in the garage ... the 97 Explorer still and the 04 BMW.


----------



## rolsonca (Aug 10, 2006)

Used 1975 Honda 550 4 motorcycle (stolen)
Walking shoes, bicycle, various city buses
Girlfriend's Karman Ghia and 1987 Rabbit
Walking shoes, bicycle, various city buses
Fiancée's _Datsun_ station wagon
Used 1990 Subaru Legacy wagon
Used 1995 Honda Odyssey
New 2008 335i 'vert.


----------



## aussie528estate (Oct 9, 2007)

*my weird collection*

honda scamp 600 series 
holden commodore 
mitsubishi l300 van
nissan pulsar
mitsubishi verhada
toyota spacia
vx commodore
jeep wrangler
holden statesman 5.7 litre 
toyota prado 
then my baby 
5281 e39 estate yummie


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Mazda 323 hatchback in high school
Honda Civic (3 of them) through the end of college
Infiniti G35
Now the 335


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

1969 Plymouth Roadrunner (purchased new when I was 19)
1971 Ford Bronco
1973 Chevy K5 Blazer
1974 280C Mercedes (still own it)
1988 Chevy Suburban
1991 Mazda 626 (still own it)
2008 535i

And various company owned service body trucks over 33 years of Construction that took the brunt of wear and tear off my cars. Oh yeah, also a 1972 750 Honda.


----------



## Bartman32 (Apr 13, 2007)

1986 S-10 Blazer 3.0L
1992 e36 325i sedan
1999 e46 328i sedan
2007 e92 335i coupe


----------



## adeberti (Sep 23, 2005)

For me...

while i was in HS back in Italy (technically my parents cars)

94' Opel Astra 1.6 Wagon (still going)
97' 525Tds (still going ****iles....43mpg average)

College...none

Since College
03 Ford Focus ZX3 (sold)
04 330i ZHP MT (Imola Red/Black) CPO

..including my fiancee cars

03 Ford SportTrac 4x2 XLS
05 Ford F150 CrewCab 4x4 Lariat (Tahoe vehicle, Dogs and Horses hauler)


----------



## dmabrams89 (Feb 24, 2006)

1982 Pontiac Grand Prix
1984 Pontiac Fiero
1989 Nissan Sentra
1993 Ford Probe
1998 Chrysler Seibring
2004 Nissan Altima
2003 BMW 325 xi


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

In chronological order of acquisition:

1970 Mercury Marquis station wagon w/ "Police Special" 429ci V8 (sold)
1978 Chevy Camaro Z/28 w/4-on-the-floor, posi, B&M S/C (sold)
1989 Toyota V6 SR5 Extra cab 4x4 (stolen  )
1993 Suzuki GSXR-750. 
1992 Nissan Maxima SE V6 (but wanted a BMW) (sold)
1987 Toyota pickup (concurrent w/prev. 2) (donated)
1999 BMW 540i 6-speed Sport model (sold to my folks)
2002 BMW M5 
199x Yamaha XT225 
1995 Winnebago Minnie Winnie 27' :bigpimp:


----------



## bivouac (Aug 1, 2007)

1993 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme (a bottomless pit of repair bills...but it ran 260k miles!)
1994 Lexus ES300

...and now my 2004 BMW 330xi.


----------



## dtennyson (Oct 23, 2007)

A bunch of trucks....
2006 C-class
530i current


----------



## Spicey (Sep 9, 2007)

2000- Honda Civic CRX (1988?)
2002- Honda Civic EX (2002)
2007- BMW 528i (2008)


----------



## hidollarcars (Dec 13, 2007)

1967 Chevy Bel Aire
1978 Subaru Brat
1970's Amc Pacer
1973 Ford F250
1981 Pontiac Bonneville
1973 Chevy P/u
1983 Toyota P/U
1992 Mercury Tracer
1997 Ford F-150 Sc 4x4
1999 Ford F-150 SC
1971 Corvette
1969 Camaro Z-s8
1947 Buick Series 50
1993 Chevy 3500 dually
1998 Ford Class C motorhome
2004 Dodge Crew Cab Dually
2004 X5 3.0
2007 X5 3.0
2006 530i
2007 750li


Motorcycles

Hodaka 90
Yamaha 250
Yamaha 225
Suzuki 250
Yamaha Seca 550
1982 Honda Gold Wing Aspencade
1985 Honda VF100R
2002 Honda Valkrie
2004 Harley Road King
2007 BMW K1200GT

Diversity is a good thing.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

1989 Mazda MX-6 GT Turbo (hand me down)
1997 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP (hand me down)
2007 BMW 328i


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

1984 GMC S-15 Jimmy
1991 Acura Integra LS
1993 VW Corrado SLC
1995 BMW M3
2000 BMW M Coupe


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

1979 Ford Mustang
1984 Buick LeSabre
1984 BMW 318i
1987 Dodge Caravan 
1990 Buick LeSabre
1994 Dodge Caravan
2000 BMW 528i
2000 Volvo V70
2001 Chevrolet Suburban
In process of buying BMW 535i


----------



## bufguy (Jan 13, 2003)

1977 Toyota Corolla wagon
1980 Volkswagen Scirocco alpine white (first new car. still one of my favorites)
1986 Volkswagen GTI tornado red
1988 Volkswagen GTI 16V alpine white
1990 Volkswagen Corrado G60 tornado red
1994 Acura Integra LS white (chick car, unbelievably boring, but reliable)
1997 BMW 318ti Active boston green (first bimmer)
2001 BMW 325Ci steel blue (picked up at performance center)
1993 Volkswagen Fox GL alpine white (my first winter car)
2004 Honda Element sunset orange pearl (replaced the Fox, great vehicle, still have it)
2007 BMW Z4 3.0si coupe black sapphire metallic (cuurrent ride, what a head turner)


----------



## steve07 (Dec 4, 2007)

1964 Pontiac Lemans
1967 Volvo P1800
1970 Chevy Vega
1971 Austin Marina
1975 Pontiac Firebird
1965 Chevy Corvette Conv
1970 VW Karmen Ghia Conv
1972 VW Rabbit
1976 Honda Accord
1980 Audi 5000
1984 Lincoln LSC
1987 Lincoln LSC
1990 Honda Accord
1992 MB E Class D
1992 Jeep Cherokee
1995 MD E Class
1995 Jeep Grad Cherokee
2000 MC CLK430 Cab
2000 Ford Expedition
2003 Chevy Tahoe
2004 MB CLK 320 Cab
2005 Murano
2004 Corvette


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

1983 Mazda RX-7 (first car)
1986 Honda Prelude
1988 Honda Prelude
1986 Toyota Corolla GT-S Hatchback
1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S Coupe
1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S Coupe
1986 Toyota Corolla GT-S Coupe
1987 Toyota Corolla GT-S Coupe
1988 Honda Civic Sedan
1993 Nissan Maxima
1991 Nissan Maxima
1992 Acura Vigor
1993 Honda Civic Coupe
2004 Mazda 6 (bought new out the dealer)...then got stolen...
1992 Toyota Supra Turbo
1989 Toyota 4Runner
1992 Acura Legend
1999 Mitsubishi Galant
1997 BMW 528i

oh and how could i forget.... my bueatiful Suzuki GSX-R 600 Telefonica Edition which was stolen by some a$$hole that couldnt aford his own, back two months ago.. damn i miss her.. F%^K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this is all since 1998 the age of 15.. I am only 24 now, and i have purchased and modified every single car on my own, without the help of anyone. :thumbup: 

P.S. i might be missing about two cars, that i dont remember of right now....:angel:


----------



## phantombmw (Nov 6, 2007)

1996 Camaro Z28
1997 Integra Type R
1999 Civic Si
2002 Honda Accord V6
2004 BMW 330ci
2005 BMW 330ci
2006 BMW 330i
2006 BMW 330i
2007 Z4 3.0si
2007 328i
2007 328i coupe
2007 335i coupe (current)


----------



## homerjay4242 (Nov 22, 2007)

1981 Camaro- auto
1986 RX-7- manual
1989 Mustang GT- auto
1995 Z71- manual
1999 Wrangler- manual
2000 Ninja 600 (MC)
2001 Montero Sport- auto
2003 Expedition- auto
2004 Triumph Daytona 600 (MC)
2004 Maxima- auto
2005 Wrangler- manual
2005 Honda 600rr (MC)
2006 Honda VTX1300C (MC)
2007 Audi A4 QT- manual
2008 335xi (on order)- manual

I have had a lot of vehicles considering that I am 26.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

I notice a trend with everyone previous cars.

American cars
Japanese cars
German cars.


----------



## RFtesla (Aug 1, 2007)

1968 Ford Mustang
1985 BMW 325i RIP
1988 Honda Accord
2001 Ford Mustang
1998 BMW 323is


----------



## robinsonda1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok here we go....
1976 Plymouth Duster
1982 Ford EXP
1984 Pontiac Fiero 2m4
1986 Pontiac Fiero Se V-6
1989 Ford Escort GT
1990 Acura Integra
1991 Acura Intengra
1996 Honda Civic EX
1998 Pontiac Grand AM GT
2000 Honda Civic EX
2001 Ford Ranger Edge
2002 Honda Civic EX
2003 Acura RSX
2003 Toyota Tacoma
2004 Toyota Celica GT-S
2004 Scion TC
2005 Nissan Murano
2006 Honda Civic Si (just sold)
2005 Toyota Tacoma (still have)
1996 Ford Contour ( just a temp car untill I get back to the states and get my hands on ..)
2005 BMW 330ci ZHP
Ok I think I got them all, my wife thinks I have a car buying sickness.


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

there for a while i changed cars as oftern as girlfriends....

70 olds 98 ls w/455 rocket. (passed anything but a gas station..)

71 olds cutlass (had to put the 455 SOMEWHERE after the 98 was hit, but didn't get to it. parents moved and i had to junk everything)

78 camaro ls (oooh, it has a factory tach but no 1/4 panels:tsk girlfriend hated it

82 toyota tercel (girfriend loved it, then i hated her...) between me and my brother we put almost 40k in one year. i think i changed the oil twice. the first time was done prior to the rod knock....

71 pontiac t-37 (shoulda sold it when i had the chance. i would have made 3x what i paid)

84 olds calais 2 door (ooooh, it's go window tint :tsk

82 firebird, then 84 firbird, then 86 firebird, :thumbdwn: why did i buy three:dunno:

87 cavalier (my girlfriend wrecked less then 3wks)

91 cavalier (this one was 2 door)

93 caravan (yeah, i know. parenthood)

82 f100 (hey, i'm a guy...)

98 cavalier (wifes car after the truck developed rear main seal leak more than 2 qt @ wk)
i inherited the caravan :tsk

03 villager (oooh, 6 disk cd changer!! plus i got the cavalier back)

94 s10 (stooopid trans)

05 tucson (got rid of the villager and cavalier since i had the truck. still have, but the wifey has 'chick-a-fied' the interior)

98 s10 (5 spd, sorry she can't drive)

95 325i (finally!!!:thumbup: something to feel good about.)

still have the same wife:bigpimp:

drivinfaster


98 s10 (still current


----------



## psucelticXI (Nov 19, 2007)

No BMWs yet, but my grandfather had some. He actually lived over in Germany for a little while on military business.

My cars have been almost entirely Japanese to this point.

Over the past 8, going on 9 years:
'93 Acura Legend
'93 Ford Mustang (mistake lol... i was 17 and at the time thought that would've been more fun)
-no car- (2 years down at penn state, room mate was a local friend, parking was ridiculous)
'91 Subaru Legacy
'03 Lexus ES300

Next car: '06 325xi? '06 330xi? '07 328xi? 1 series? '06-'08 IS250 w/ AWD?

We'll see....


----------



## bunnies (Nov 28, 2007)

Not as long of a list as some, but here it is.

1968 Chevy Camaro RS - I miss her :bawling:
1992 GMC Sierra - Totaled 
2001 Dodge Ram - Great truck - surprising since its a Dodge :rofl:
2004 Infiniti g35 -  *LEMON* 
2006 Toyota Tacoma - :thumbup: Great allaround vehicle :thumbup:
Upcoming (On Order) 2008 BMW 335i  :thumbup:


----------



## dihedral (Jun 27, 2007)

Kzang said:


> I notice a trend with everyone previous cars.
> 
> American cars
> Japanese cars
> German cars.


I too noticed a trend here:

No Russian, Chinese, Polish, or Indian cars here. Wonder what gives!!


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Kzang said:


> I notice a trend with everyone previous cars.
> 
> American cars
> Japanese cars


Swedish,British,German,Italian and Japanese.Back and forth in no particular sequence for me.


----------



## TX Buzzard (Dec 5, 2007)

1952 Plymouth
1957 VW
1968 VW
1971 VW
1956 Packard Fourhundred
1967 Cadillac Fleetwood
1967 MG
1971 TR-6
1969 XKE
1986 Acura Legend
1990 Camry
1995 Cadillac Eldorado
1998 Toyota Avalon
2008 BMW 550i

Not in order, and currently own the Avalon & BMW. Of all the cars, the Packard, XKE & BMW were/are the most fun... the BMW is without doubt the best overall!


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Also not in order

1969: 2002
1987: 535is
1989: M3
1990: M3
1993: Jeep Grand Wagoneer
1993: 325is
1994: 325is
1995: M3
1997: 540i Six Speed
1997: Land Rover D110
1998: M3
2000: 328ci
2001: M3
2001: M3 e46 CM BMWCCA club racer
2004: M3
2005: GT3
2005: X5 4.4
2006: 530i SMG
2007: M Coupe
2008: M6

Next: 2009 X6

I like the Roundel.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice post...enjoyed the "drive" down memory lane. My first car...the Green Gonad...still evokes the strongest and most pleasant memory.

1967 Volkswagen (nicknamed the Green Gonad)
1967 Austin Healy Sprite
1968 Plymouth Valiant (nicknamed piece of s**t)
1971 Pontiac GTO Convertible (455 HO)
1972 Plymouth Gold Duster
1974 Pontiac Luxury Lemans
1976 Buick Regal
1976 Ford F150 Pickup
1983 Honda Accord
1983 BMW 320i
1989 Dodge Grand Caravan
1993 Volvo 850
1993 Volvo 240**
1995 Chevrolet Suburban
1996 Volvo 850 R
1997 Dodge Ram 4WD pickup (work truck parked in barn)**
1999 Ford Expedition
2000 GMC Yukon XL
2000 BMW 323i (project car in great shape)**
2002 Honda Civic (daughter's daily driver)**
2003 Infiniti G35 Coupe
2004 Chevrolet Suburban(wife's daily driver)**
2005 Honda Accord Hybrid (daughter's daily driver)**
2007 BMW 550i (My ride...bought with European Delivery)**

**=Still in use
Next purchase...Z4 for wife daily driver and park Suburban to be used strictly as utility vehicle as needed.


----------



## Alfred Neuman (Apr 5, 2005)

you got a lot of cars in your garage lol.


i went from

89 caravan
97 corolla
04 mazda3
06 325xi*
93 accord
08 accord.

i had to sell the 3 as things went south for me. no big loss to be honest. im happy right now with my accord, ill wait out on a bmw as id rather buy a nice condo before i get the 3.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

I hope you get your condo, a new M3 and that next year is a better year for you.


----------



## jcollier (Nov 22, 2007)

69 FiAT 850 SPIDER (IMPORT - POS)
71 MUSTANG
76 MONTE CARLO
78 CUTLASS
81 BONNEVILLE
83 MAXIMA
84 VW RABBIT
85 TARUS
86 CROWN VIC
87 VOLVO 740
88 SUBURBAN - RAISING KIDS- NEEDED THE ROOM - GAS WAS MUCH CHEAPER
89 SUBURBAN 
91 CROWN VIC - ANOTHER CO CAR
94 INFINITI 
95 BMW 325 IC
96 LEXUS
99 FORD TRUCK
00 740IL
02 FORD CREW TRUCK
05 745


----------



## big brother (Dec 8, 2007)

71'gto(455)
70'leMans(350)
68'galaxy covrt
69 mustang(notchback)
79 monte carlo(beat to death)
78 k5 bazer(blacked out on 36's)
73 rx3
75 celica st(headers-webber carbs)
64 impala(4-door)
70cutlass
80 320i (5speed)
87iroc
84 grand prix(totalled not by me had a mean 350)
92 tracker
93 saturnsl2(5 speed twin cam)
2000 mazda 626(v6)
87 cutlass supreme(403 smallblock,cammed,hodgkiss suspension)
88 cutlass
89 nissan p/u(5 speed)
94 535i(5 speed)
81 camaro(383stroker,rancho suspension custom paint deadlyand stolen)
85 firechicken(in really nice shape)
jeeps...
90 cherokee sport
99cherokee sport 
03 liberty
78 elcamino ss(still own couse nobody wants them)
82 jaguar vanden plas (still own couse nobody wants an english turd)
70 nova (still own)
90 525i (still own and the only thing i'll drive right now)
1972 CADILLAC HEARSE(i grew up in salem mass it's kind of a thing to do there)
85 eldorado
90 t-bird supercoupe(those cars were baddddd)
94 sho(wrecked not by me)
90 mazda 929(actually found in a local junk yard the other day looking for bimmer parts)
that's all i can think of right now!


----------



## big brother (Dec 8, 2007)

oops,forgot the most important 73 chevy laguna s-3 probably my favorite of all drove cross country several times that car was something else!!!!!!


----------



## jhk_jd (May 23, 2007)

My (relatively short) list of previous cars:

1998 Honda Accord
2000 Lexus RX300
2002 Honda Odyssey
2003 Lexus GS300
2004 Lexus RX330
2005 Toyota Sienna*
2005 Mercedes E320*
2007 Toyota Camry*
2008 BMW 550*

* Currently still own these cars.

(I might be slightly off re the model years.)


----------



## ua549 (Oct 22, 2007)

I usually own 3 or 4 cars at any time.

52 Pontiac Chieftain
55 Lincoln Capri
57 Ford 500
58 Vauxhall Victor
58 Fiat Abarth 
64 Mercedes 250SL
64 Pontiac GTO
66 BMW 1800
68 VW Karmann (bug convertible)
71 Toyota Crown
72 Mercedes 280SE 4.5
74 Toyota Corona
77 Mercedes 300D
78 Buick Century
84 Mazda 323
85 Porsche 944
86 Mazda 323 Turbo
88 Mercedes 190 2.5
93 Jeep Grand Cherokee
94 Mercedes C280
95 GMC Jimmy
96 Mercedes E320
98 Isuzu Rodeo
03 Mercedes E500
08 BMW 535i (bought Oct 08)
08 VW Jetta SE (bought Dec 08)

This is the first time since 1964 that I have not owned a Mercedes.


----------



## Trazadone (Oct 23, 2005)

1980 Chevy Caprice Wagon (learned to drive in this tank)
1982 GMC 1/2 Ton Pickup (high school)
1989 Chevy Celebrity (first college car)
1992 Chevy Cavalier (second college car)
1994 Kia Sephia (wife's car when we got married)-I had to wreck it twice before the insurance company totaled it.
1999 Dodge Intrepid (wife's car during my residency)
1985 Honda Accord (my car during residency-bought for $800, sold for $500 afterwards)
2004 Chevy Trailblazer (my wife's current car)
2003 BMW 540i/6 (my car!!)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aLiShA_m3 (Dec 9, 2007)

2000 323i Bmw
2006 ML350 benz
Next..... 2005 or 2006 m3


----------



## Viktor (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi! Thought I'd join in this thread...
okay... I had...

1967 Cadillac Fleetwood (WHAT A GAS HOG! But I loved it ;( )
1984 Chevy Blazer S10
1988 Cadillac Seville
1996 Ford Explorer
1992 BMW 525i (bought it this year)

Next I want... Early 2000s 740iL


----------



## SINGHK (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi

2000 Fiat Uno Mia 1100
2002 BMW e46 328i
Next, maybe a Subaru Forrester or some SUV as I might be working in the dessert


----------



## enbalmer (Nov 30, 2007)

*cars owned*

2008 bmw 335 cp
2006 porsche cayman s
2004 lexus gx470
2005 acura rl
2004 acura tl
2003 jaguar xk8 vert
2001 lexus gs400
2000 ford expedition eddie bauer
2001 gmc yukon denali
1999 lexus rx300
1997 bmw m3 sedan
1997 lincoln mk viii
plus a few hondas, a mazda, ford truck, toyota, et al.


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 4, 2007)

1978 Honda Accord (my very first car, was very happy to part ways with it though)
1984 Mazda RX-7 (my first NEW car)
1986 Jeep Cherokee (My wife's car just after we got married)
1990 Nissan 300ZX
1990 Nissan Axxess (replaced the POS Jeep -- for the wife of course)
2000 Mazda MP3 (the Axxess got totaled after a mere 300K miles!)
2000 Lincoln LS (replaced my 300ZX after my daughter was born . . . needed a back seat!) btw, this was the 2000 Motor Trend Car of the Year and a VERY good car)
2004 Lincoln Aviator (still in the garage and still a great SUV)
2007 BMW 335i (replaced the Lincoln LS after the LS got totaled -- rear ended at 45 mph by a 17-year old girl on her mobile phone). My now 8-year old daughter and I both popped out of the car unhurt AFTER I drove it out of the intersection where the accident occurred. I miss the LS, it was a well balanced sedan and acquitted itself very well during its SCCA autocross days. It notched more than a few 5 series in it's day.

The 335i Coupe is loads of fun, and I'm glad to be back in a smaller car with a manual transmission again. I no longer need to accommodate a rear-facing child safety seat in the middle rear seat position (this issue alone precluded buying a 5-series back in 2000). This is my first "Ultimate Driving Machine" and I'm hoping for another "long-term" relationship.


----------



## Titanium330 (Dec 30, 2006)

1968 AMC Rambler American
1969 Chevrolet Nova
1979 Buick Regal Sport Coupe
1985 Chevrolet Camaro Z28
1978 Olds Cutlass Supreme
1986 Buick Regal T-Type (still have)
1990 Nissan pickup
1977 Pontiac Grand Prix
1993 Mazda MX-6 (still have)
1997 Ford Thunderbird
2002 VW Jetta (still have)

...which leads up to: 
2003 BMW 330Ci


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

In order, with year purchased:

1968 VW Bus (1994)
1987 Suzuki Samurai (1995)
1980 Jeep CJ-5 (1997) -- still have, sorta. (At my dad's in California.)
1991 Honda CRX HF (1998)
2004 Toyota Highlander (2004) -- still have, wife drives.
2001 BMW 325i (2007) -- obviously still have.


----------



## BMW.Nick (Jun 16, 2006)

These are in no order, just as they popped in my head:

1983 Dodge Mirada--First car
1977 MGB--waste of money
1987 Toyota MR2--modded extensively only to still go slow
1993 Toyota Corolla--daily beater
1990 Cadillac Sedan Deville--daily beater
1996 Ford Mustang GT--again, modded only to go slow, loudly
1984 Mazda RX7 GSL-SE (slightly modded)
1983 Mazda RX7 GSL--few little mods
1986 Mazda RX7 GXL--wrecked before modding
1981 Mazda RX7 GS (heavily modded) 
1988 Mazda RX7 Turbo II 10th AE
1988 Mazda RX7 Turbo II (heavily modded)
1990 Mazda RX7 convertible--fun in the sun
1997 Toyota Camry LE--first new car, stepfather drives it today
2001 Mazda Miata SE--fun car
2006 BMW 325i (ZPP, ZSP) First BMW

Currently:

2006 VW GTI
2006 BMW X3 
1995 Honda CBR 900RR


----------



## Titanium330 (Dec 30, 2006)

BMW.Nick said:


> 1984 Mazda RX7 GSL-SE (slightly modded)
> 1983 Mazda RX7 GSL--few little mods
> 1986 Mazda RX7 GXL--wrecked before modding
> 1981 Mazda RX7 GS (heavily modded)
> ...


Looks like you had a rotary thing going there for a while...:thumbup:


----------



## BMW.Nick (Jun 16, 2006)

Roger that! I still have a soft spot for them, but I got REAL tired of blowing engines!! My last TII went through 3 engines in a years time or so. All 3 of which had QUITE a bit of work in them. VERY fast but VERY unreliable!


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

80s Peugot 205 
91 Acura Integra
95 BMW 325is
99 BMW 325 
2001 BMW 325Xit
2004 BMW 325Xit

And now
A Zipcard


----------



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

*Why just cars?*

In no particular order:
1978 R80/7
1975 R90/5
196? R27
1966 R60/2
1994 K75S
1997 R11GS
1987 Jetta GLI
1994 318i
2002 325i
2004 330i ZHP The current occupant of my garage.
No bikes in the garage currently - thinking of an F800ST...

Ah, forgot the three Honda 600s we had a long time ago - 2 sedans and one Z coupe. Different and interesting in their own way.


----------



## Titanium330 (Dec 30, 2006)

BMW.Nick said:


> Roger that! I still have a soft spot for them, but I got REAL tired of blowing engines!! My last TII went through 3 engines in a years time or so. All 3 of which had QUITE a bit of work in them. VERY fast but VERY unreliable!


The concept of a rotary sounds so intriguing, because there's no power loss in converting reciprocating motion into circular motion. But the lower torque, higher fuel usage, and slight oil consumption of a rotary seem like significant drawbacks too. Hopefully, the next generation Renesis will be better...


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

1953 Chevy convert
1955 Chevy convert
1957 Olds 98
1965 Mustang
1972 Mustang
1973 Pontiac Grand Prix
1975 VW Rabbit
1977 Datsun 280Z
1979 Mercedes 300D
1980 BMW 633CSI
1985 Toyota Supra
1990 Toyota Celica
1995 Toyota Camry
2004 Toyota Camry
2005 BMW 325i
2006 BMW Z4 3.0si

I went high end in the late 70s early 80s. Then I took a liking to Toys after buying one for my son. What's next ? Who knows ?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Emission said:


> For me, in order of purchase from earliest to current....


1954 Packard Clipper
1968 Fiat 850 Spyder
1978 Fiat 131s
1982 Renault Turbo Fuego (terrible car)
1974 Fiat 124 Spyder
1976 Fiat 124 Spyder
1978 Saab 99 Turbo (Never Ran)
1972 Pontiac Grand Prix
1968 Saab 96
1986 Bertone X 1/9
1990 VW Jetta GLI (Stolen and recovered twice)
1978 Fiat 124 Spyder
1994 Dodge Ram 2500 P/U 
3 assorted horse trailers 
1990 BMW 535i
2000 Volvo V40
1994 BMW 318ti
2004 BMW 325i
1986 London Coach (Free to a good home)
2006 Mazda MX-5
2007 BMW X3 3.0si


----------



## TenzoR (Jan 20, 2007)

I took the bus before I got the car ...


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's my trip down memory lane:

1964 Nash Rambler -- a present when I graduated from High School. Dad paid $300 and I matched.
1974 Ford Mustang -- first purchase on my own. $60 a month payments for 24 months.
1976 Mercury Capri -- or as I called it, the 'Crappy'. Last time I took car advice from my brother!
1979 Plymouth Horizon
1981 Plymouth Reliant -- 1st time we owned 2 cars. My wife drove the Horizon.
1984 VW Vanagon
1988 Saab 9000S - totaled in a 1995 wreck; no injuries to anyone.
1988 Ford Taurus -- bought used in 1993. My wife drove this for 10 years.
1995 Ford Explorer
1998 Toyota RAV4
----------
Current Vehicles:
2000 Toyota Camry 
2003 Honda CRV (my wife's first new car)
2006 BMW 325xi


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

1977 Ford Torino, 351 Cleveland, Brown Metallic (fast):yikes:
1983 Jeep CJ7 Laredo, Garnet Red (fun)
1985 Nissan 200 SX Turbo, Red (POS #1):thumbdwn:
1991 Plymouth Laser RS (reliable):eeps:
1995 Volvo 850 GLT, Regent Red (had for 12 years, best car so far):thumbup:
1997 VW Jetta GLS, Green (good car)
1999 VW Jetta VR6, Silver (POS #2):thumbdwn:
2001 Toyota Sienna, Silver (guess why?)
2004 Toyota Sienna, Navy Blue (guess again?)
2007 BMW 530i (FUN!):bigpimp:

I miss the Torino, Jeep and the Volvo


----------



## Law Man UK (Jan 2, 2008)

And these will probably mean nothing to most of you

Ford 100E Anglia
Singer Chamois
Vauxhall Viva DL
Hillman Avenger
Mini Metro
Ford Fiesta XR2
Another Ford Fiesta
Another Metro (but a Clubman this time)
Ford Orion
Ford Mondeo
Subaru Impreza WRX
Another Subaru Impreza WRX *
Ford Ka *
BMW 528i *


* still have


----------



## iBimmer (Dec 19, 2007)

Here goes:

- 1990 Nissan "RHS13" 240sx (Black) w/ SR20DET Blacktop.
- 1997 BMW "E39" 540i (Black)

That's all... I'm only 19, but more cars to look forward too .


----------



## dicor (Dec 5, 2007)

63 Chevy 2
67 Pontiac Firebird
_73 Chevy 2 (company car)_
73 LeMans GT Sport Coupe
53 Plymouth Cranbrook
_75 Ford Torino GT (company car)
76 Chevy Impala (company car)_
76 Volvo 264 GLE
78 Pontiac Sunbird
_79 Ford LTD (company car)_
75 Gran Prix
_83 Ford Granada (company car)_83 Volvo 242 DL
74 Chevy C10 Pick up
85 Dodge Ram Xharger
_85 Chevy Maibu Wagon (company car)
87 Plymouth Defiant (company car)
89 Ford Grenada (company car)
92 Dodge Mini Van (company car)_
92 Chevy Caprice Station Wagon
_92 Dodge Mini Vai (company car)_
96 Honda Passport
83 Bmw 318I
90 Corvette Coupe
94 BMW 325I
93 GMC Tahoe
84 Bmw 325
99 VW Jetta
92 Corvette Convertible
05 VW Passat TDI
04 Bmw X3


----------



## orangedrink (Jan 21, 2008)

jesimmons said:


> My cars in order of ownership:
> 
> Chevy Corvair (My first car; can't remember what model year; what was I thinking? :yikes
> Triumph TR4 ('64) (My first restoration, bought in '69, :thumbup
> ...


76 celica. nice. my dad still has his 79 with +300k miles and still runs like new. its pretty amazing.


----------



## M_Ryan (Feb 23, 2007)

Cars I have owned and some I still have:

1993 Honda Accord SE (Still have it in storage) First car and can't ever sell it! 
1992 Honda Accord EX (Purchased not too long ago, still have it as well)
1991 Honda Accord EX (Still have this one too! I just love these cars..LOL)
2001 325ci first bmw and still have it! 
2003 e46 M3 (Love this car) and currently still own it...

I guess you guys can tell I don't sell any of the cars I purchase. Just end up loving them and want to keep them forever!

Hopefully my search for an e60 M5 will end soon!


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

pdz said:


> 'think that the people who owned:
> 
> 1. corvair
> 2. any big block v8 (late 60s vintage)
> ...


Two out of 3 ain't too bad.  Never quite made it into "Z" land.


----------



## NC BMW Driver (Feb 1, 2008)

pdz said:


> 'think that the people who owned:
> 
> 1. corvair
> 2. any big block v8 (late 60s vintage)
> ...


Ok, make me a visionary masochist:
Let's see if I can remember them all:

'65 Corvair
'64 Corvair Spyder Convertable
'77 Toyota Celica
'74 TVR 2500M
'69 Jaguar E-Type convertable
'66 Jaguar E-Type convertable
'77 Audi Fox
'76 Toyota Celica
'74 Jaguar XJ6
'71 Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser
'78 Toyota Corolla
'79 Chevy Impala 
Dodge Van 
'84 Dodge Caravan
'86 Dodge Caravan
'84 Mazda 626
'83 Mercedes 240D
'85 Mercedes 300D
'84 Mercedes 300DT
'86 Mercedes 300SDL
'84 Mercedes 300D
'85 Mercedes 300D
'82 Mercedes 240D
'89 Mercedes 300E
'85 Isuzu Trooper
'89 Ford Bronco
'91 Chevy Tahoe
'91 Suzuki Sidekick
'89 Nissan Pathfinder
'91 BMW 735il

I may have missed one or two, but this is all I can remember for now.


----------



## bimmerROK (May 30, 2006)

1993 Honda Accord (CB7)
1993 BMW 525it (current)


----------



## tbaileyzero (Mar 6, 2008)

1971 Toyota Corolla
1978 Volkswagen Rabbit
1984 S10 Blazer
1986 Volkswagen Jetta
1994 Dodge Intrepid
1995 Chrysler T&C (Wife's car)
2001 Ford F150
1995 BMW 325i
1995 Volvo 850 Turbo
1996 Ford Mustang
2005 Ford Freestyle (wife's car)
1995 BMW M3 (Totaled)
1998 BMW M3 Hellrot Red


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

1977 Subaru DL
1985 Saab 900 Turbo
1995 Saab 9000 Aero (former dream car, now neglected)
2008 BMW 335i :thumbup:

All MT.


----------



## RXDoc (Mar 6, 2008)

1980 Toyota Corolla
1982 Oldsmobile Delta 88
1994 Ford Probe GT
2003 Ford SVT Mustang Cobra(2.8" pulley,CAI,tune 465rwhp, 475 lb-ft rwtq)


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

(1) '86 2 door Olds. It was silver grey with a blue interior that smelled horrible. Kept it for a week until my parents realized that it would not survive a daily drive from San Diego to Los Angeles for college.
(2) '92 Olds Cutlass Supreme. My light blue Granny Car nicknamed "Earl" (because Earl had to die). After 110,000 miles, 2 trannies, 3 alternators and a plethora of other small to major issues... Earl did die.
(3) '01 BMW 325ci - Traded up....
(4) '02 BMW 325ci Converitble. Anthracite with oyster interior. My SoCali baby. After 157,000 miles was rearended by a Nissan Z driving 40 mph. Totalled (May she RIP).
(5) '07 BMW 328i. My daily driver to replace the convertible. 
(6) (fittingly!) '08 BMW 650 convertible. So I'm in the future a little but the reservation has been submitted. Late September ED.


----------



## Carolyn0944 (Jan 8, 2008)

Prior to my E93 335xi cv, we still have
2002 GMC Denali SUV
2002 GMC Sierra P/U
2003 Jeep Liberty (Tow Vehicle)
2003 Holiday Rambler Navigator Motorhome

Prior to these that we still have we had:
1999 Lexus 400LE Coach Addition
1995 Lexus 300SC
1992 GMC conversion van
1988 Oldsmobile 98
1970 VW beetle
1972 Pontia Bonneville
1966 MGB cv - restored
1960 Ford Falcon
1958 Chev Caprice
1954 Chev = first car very used

In between the last several of these we had numerous pickups that can't remember model or year....mostly Chev:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Jocampo (Feb 27, 2008)

:d


----------



## moonridur (Apr 26, 2005)

1967 Ford Mustang (bought in 1980)
1975 Chevrolet Monte Carlo (bought in 1981)
1976 Chevrolet Pickup (bought in 1981)
1986 Chevrolet Chevette
1987 Dodge Ram D50 Pickup
1993 Dodge Dakota Pickup
1997 Isuzu Rodeo
2003 Lexus RX300
2005 Z4 2.5i
2008 Z4 3.0si


----------



## No12 (Sep 27, 2007)

My 2008 535xi MSport is car #56, including 11 other BMWs (more BMWs than any other single marque). 

I have a list, but it's too long to reproduce here.


----------



## gotoschoolhere (Jul 3, 2007)

My Personal List:
1. '99 Mitsubshi Montero Sport Limited
2. '99 BMW 323i
3. '02 Merc. CLK 320
4. '04 BMW 325ci
5. '07 BMW 328i
6. '07 BMW Z4 ///M


----------



## bimmerboyz (Jun 13, 2007)

96 Z28 Conv. (First car)
99 Land Rover Discovery (2nd first car...couldn't drive Z28 in snow)
98 Grand Cherokee Limited
98 Grand Cherokee 5.9 Limited 168k miles!
04 GMC 2500HD Diesel (still have)
05 Mini
03 325CI
00 540I (still have)
04 M3 (still have)


----------



## jmp (May 29, 2005)

In Chronological order . . .

'85 Celica GT Coupe 
'90 Chevy Blazer 2dr 
'90 Honda CRX Si
'92 Nissan Pathfinder 4wd
'94 Toyota 4Runner Sport
'97 Toyota 4Runner Limited
'98 Mazda Miata
'00 Toyota 4Runner Sport
'02 Mazda Miata
'03 Infiniti FX35
'04 Acura TL
'06 BMW 530xit
'08 BMW 528i current ride


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

I`ve been following this thread for a long time, just been too busy (or lazy  to document a few my old rides....in no particular order, except for my first:

`58 Chevy Impala ragtop....348 cu. inch, 3 x 2-barrel carbs, 4-speed, full leather interior from a `58 Pontiac Bonneville

`55 Plymouth Belvidere 2-door....DeSoto Firedome Hemi, Torqueflite trans

`55 Chevy 210 2-dr. sedan...fully built 4-bolt main 350/450 HP, 4-speed Super T-10 trans, 12-bolt 4.88 Posi rear, straight front axle,fiberglass nose, doors, & trunk (FAST!)

`55 Chevy Sedan Delivery (think "station wagon with no windows in the back")....396/425 HP `65 Vette motor, Muncie 4-spd., 4.11 Posi

`65 Buick Riviera Grand Sport....425 cu. inches, 2 x 4-barel carbs, Turbo 400 auto trans, 3.55 Posi, full power & leather interior, black on black, a real gangster car.

`66 Pontiac Grand Prix....421 cu. inches, Super Duty 405 HP, 4-spd. manual, 8-lug finned-aluminum brake drums (yeah, DRUMS!), heavy-duty *everything*, a real runner.

`66 Chevy Corvair Corsa....164 cu. in., 4 carbs,rear-engine,horizontally-opposed , air-cooled 6-cyl.(like Porsche 911) independent 4-wheel suspension, 4-spd. manual, sport suspension....waaaay ahead of it`s time, prompted me to build:

`66 Corsa # 2....yanked out the flat-6, installed a mid-engine 327 cu. in., 350 HP small-block where the rear seat used to be....350 HP & 2775 lbs. ....can you say "FUN"? I pissed off SO many Porsche, Mustang, GTO, Chevelle, etc. owners with that thing.... 

`69 Cadillac Coupe De Ville....one of the last Great Ones before General Motors bit the big one in the `70s....

`70 Plymouth Fury III (ex-State Police cruiser)....440 Magnum, Torqueflite auto, 140-mph calibrated speedometer....(I got it *cheap* w/88,000 miles on it)

`76 BMW 530i (YAY!)....bought it used, head cracked from the evil Thermal Reactors (early attempt at pre-cat-era emission control) I wound up spending about 13 grand on the engine & suspension, the thing was wicked fast & handled like a snake. Drove it for the next 7 years without a hiccup....

`82 BMW 320i....stock, my wife`s first Bimmer

`84 Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro....nice car, fast, secure & comfortable (totaled by a 26,000 lb. truck, probably saved my life)

`86 Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro....just like Quattro # 1....drove it `til the trans went south at around 170K miles

`88 Saleen Mustang.... built & juiced 351/450 HP, my friend`s wife proclaimed it "terrifying".... 

`96 Audi A4 2.8 Quattro, 5-spd. ....nice, competent, well-finished, but no BMW....

`98 BMW 318 ti....stock, my wife`s car (still tight at 10 yrs. old)

`99 BMW 528i Sport Pkg. (aaah, now THAT`S more like it!) Probably the most perfect, satisfying car I`ve owned....to me, the perfect blend of style, luxury, & performance.

`04 BMW 330 Ci ZHP....a pretty damned good ride in it`s own right....


----------



## sillycar (Mar 3, 2008)

88 chevy celebrity
89 cutlass ciera
88 celica gts auto
86 celica gts std
94 325is std

if only I could keep my celicas in my backyard, I sold and bought them at $200
if only there were more bmws in the junk yard so I could fix up mine when needed


----------



## cinoh (May 15, 2007)

1974 ford pinto $3K (the wagon version... the ones that didn't blow up. say what you will, but it was fun and reliable!)
1978 datsun 280z $9K (oh, man... if only I knew then what a dozen driving schools have taught me since....)
1983 buick century $12K (total piece of s***. wouldn't go up a hill at 12K miles; dumped its oil on the ground twice for two different reasons; every surface rusted in the 2nd year; every a/c component failed at least once; 3 radios, 3 batteries, 3 fuel pumps, 3 water pumps; stranded me 4 times; etc., etc............. my first and *last* GM vehicle)
1987 bmw 325es $24K (ahhhhhhh...... something like 12hp <g> but I loved that car every time I sat in it for 10 years... figured that was a good sign.)
Current-> 1997 bmw 528i $40K (now I'm hooked. first MT e39 in town. I've loved this one for almost 12 years now.)
2009 bmw 335i convertible $60K (saving my pennies for european delivery spring of '09)


----------



## milo808 (Sep 1, 2007)

1977 Ford Fiesta
1978 Ford Capri
1985 Vauxhall Nova
1988 Vauxhall Cavalier
1990 Ford Sierra
1997 Vauxhall Vectra
2003 BMW 320d


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

2005 Dodge Dakota V6 (not owned by me but mostly driven by me)
2000 Volkswagen Passat V6 4Motion Sedan (first car that I purchased)
2004 Dodge Ram 2500 Reg. Cab Laramie (gone)
1999 BMW 740i Sport


----------



## e30e (Feb 27, 2008)

All bmw's for me


Age 17 - e30 325e - 220k miles, still own it
Age 19 - e36 325iS - 136k miles before being totalled - no my fault 
Age 22 - e36 m3 coupe - 119k miles before being totalled - not my fault its the mountains fault for being in the way j/k! - Currently getting stripped for parts. 
Age 22 - e36 m3 sedan 190k miles just got looked at by the mechanic and got the approval from him to buy it!


----------



## Stroker (Mar 19, 2008)

Uhm I think this is all of em. Most of the time I have alwasy had two cars.

65 falcon
85 ranger
64 cutlass
88 mustang gt
85 blazer
94 trans am
93 typhoon
89 merkur
85 mustang svo
90 YZF 600r
84 mustang svo 2
91 syclone
92 typhoon
99 R6
92 taurus sho
88 merkur 2
03 ford escape
01 lightning (owned for three years, a personal record! Recently sacrificed for my 330)
94 mustang cobra
85 blazer 2
65 cutlass 2

I'm not even 30, I am stopping now though.....
Currently I own a '04 330Ci, '65 Olds Cutlass 2dr HT, and an '88 Merkur Xr4ti


----------



## Stroker (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh I forgot my;

03 WRX 
77 Chevy SWB 4x4 <---that was a gas hog

I can't remember any others.


----------



## bostonguitar (Mar 3, 2008)

80' Chrysler cordoba - got taken away before I got my lic cause I got caught with a chevelle and 2 impalas that I had in the woods 
78' ford fairmont red with 4 speed on the floor - burned the clutch in 14 days
81 civic totaled
81 civic totaled
69 chevelle ss396 - summer car for high school
87' nissan maxima - winter car for high school
88' mustang gt got majority of speeding tix in this one! wish I never had it!
87 bmw 325 5 sp sedan
65' Pontiac gto 2 dr hardtop 4 spd 389 tri- power 55k miles
92 ford sho 5 spd
98 volvo v70 t-5 5 spd 236 hp - only 250 5spds made in 98'
08' bmw 335ix

now life is good


----------



## vernonpat (Jun 20, 2007)

1982 Datsun 200SX
1986 Mitsubishi Mirage Turbo
1991 Mitsubishi Galant VR4
1992 BMW 328i
1994 Jeep Grand Cherokee
1999 BMW 330ci
2000 Toyota Land Cruiser
2001 BMW x5 3.0i
2003 Merceds E500
2005 Land Rover LR3 V8
2007 Infiniti M45
2008 BMW 535i (Planning for summer ED)
2009 BMW X5 diesel (When it comes out thi fall)


----------



## werewolf (Jan 16, 2008)

1) 1975 Mbenz 280S
2) 1986 Mbenz 300SEL
3) 1991 Mazda Miata


----------



## a572mike (May 22, 2005)

1st 1982 Mercury Capri
2nd 1984 Volvo 760 Turbo Diesel
3rd 1997 Ford Ranger 2wd
4th 1998 Ford Ranger 4wd Supercab
5th 2001 Volvo S40

2001 325Ci SP 5 speed Woo hoo!


----------



## 93LE (Jul 12, 2006)

Straight from the Ghetto

1979 Mercury Zephr
1985 Toyota Tercel SR5
1993 Hyundai Scoupe Turbo
1993 Eagle Talon Tsi
1991 VW Cabriolet (with 2L 16V conversion)
1993 Mazda Miata LE
1988 Audi 90 Quattro (14 years old with only 40k miles)
2000 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro
2001 Mercedes Benz CLK320
2006 Toyota Echo Hatchback (45+ mpg!!!)
2003 BMW 540i M-Sport 6spd
2008 Toyota Tundra 5.7L 4x4 RC (enough motor to run 14.2 in the quarter, priceless)


----------



## Preacher's 5 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Cars I Have Owned*

1955 Chevy BelAir - 265ci V8
1969 Camaro Z28 - 302ci/375hp
1968 Pontiac GTO - 400ci/500+hp
1969 MGb Convertible
1974 MGb GT Coupe
1974 Triumph TR6
1977 BMW 320is
1978 BMW 320i
1991 BMW 535i
1993 Lexus GS300
1991 Mercedes 300e (still own & drive)
1995 BMW 525i
1983 528e w/IS package & M-Parallels (My Daily Ride):thumbup:


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

*this is an interesting exercise...*

63 Plymouth Valiant
73 Plymouth Duster (our wedding present from my parents)
74 Fiat 128 (Consumer Reports said it was the best small car that year, proof that it fallible)
80 Honda Accord 
81 Honda Prelude
85 Toyota Minivan
86 Acura Legend
90 Volvo 740 Turbo (Volvo safety-- it's hard to be killed in a car that won't run)
94 Dodge Intrepid
95 Honda Accord
98 Chevy Suburban (to pull a horse trailer)
04 Lexus Rx 330 (my wife's pride and joy)
05 Lexus Es 330
08 535i

13 cars, 56 years old. Not that many, looking at the lists.


----------



## kjb374 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just the sports cars:

1983 VW GTI
Porsche 944 Turbo
My first e36 M3
2000 M roadster
2007 Ferrari F430
and now again another e36 M3 (my in between car)

The M3 has many wonderful characteristics. It handles great, affordable, looks great,not very difficult to work on. etc. Of course it doesn't really compare to the F430, but there are many things I like on the M3 as much as the F430.


----------



## sr7 (Feb 27, 2008)

1990 toyota celica
2005 dodge durango (hemi)
1999 audi a6 avant
2003 745li


----------



## steveaccord (Mar 25, 2008)

*From cave living onward!*

Europe:

1979 Ford Fiesta S
1985 Fiat 128
1989 Simca 1300
1992 VW Passat diesel
1996 Ford Montego

U.S.A

1986 SAAB 900S
1988 Colt
1996 Hyundai Elantra SW GLS
2002 Honda C-RV (still own)
2002 Honda Accord EX-L (still own)

2008 335Xi (just bought)


----------



## Bigsur1997 (Mar 31, 2008)

1986 Subaru L Wagon 4x4 5spd
1994 Mitsubishi Eclipse RS 5spd
1998 Nissan Frontier SE 4x4 5spd
1999 Audi A4 1.8t Quattro 5spd
1990 Toyota Camry LE Auto (250K daily driver and still rollin!!!)
1992 Ford F350 Diesel 5spd
2005 Subaru WRX Wagon 5spd
2001 BMW M Roadster 5spd (11K miles)
2004 Honda Civic Hybrid 5spd (Shared)


----------



## jtm964 (Dec 26, 2006)

84 Sunbird, 86 Fiero, 88 MR2 supercharged, 91 MR2 Turbo, 88 M3, 86 celica, 91 M3, 91 525i, 92 Porsche 968, 90 911, 93 911, 96 911 C4, 00 boxster S, 01 Boxster S, 95 M3, 96 Discovery, 96 Izusu Rodeo, 02 M3, 02 325ci, 03 X5, 07 M coupe, 00 M coupe, 98 M roadster, 93 Mercedes 300E, 03 Land rover freelander.... damn..and many more... there goes my $$$$$$


----------



## lablancjc (Oct 14, 2008)

'89 Chevy Corsica
'95 Chevy Corsica
'01 Honda Accord Ex
'89 Toyota Camry
'85 Nissan 300ZX
'07 Toyota Yaris
'06 Ninja 250R

Still have the Camry, Yaris and Ninja, got rid of the Honda for the Bimmer


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Age 18-20 Benz 2002 CLK430Sister totaled it, and BMW 735i I totlaed it.
Age 20-23 ( current car ) 2000 BMW 328i


----------



## jseyedoc (Mar 1, 2008)

1982 Toyota Supra
1984 Dodge Datyona Turbo (biggest piece of sh*t ever)
1990 Nissan 240SX
1993 Mazda 626
1996 Mazda 626
1997 Nissan Pathfinder
2001 Honda Accord
2003 Honda Pilot
2004 Nissan Maxima
2006 Lexus IS350
2008 BMW 335i convertible


----------



## 87vert (May 15, 2008)

1990 Pontiac 5000
1986 Mustang 2.3L
1987 Mustang 5.0 (Built a twin turbo kit for)
1986 Caddy (Had at same time as mustang)
1996 Ford Exploder 5.0 AWD (Sold Mustang , blew up caddy)
2006 Toyota Scion
2002 BMW 525i

Had a 2003 Suzuki Katana 600 but sold as the down payment for the BMW


----------

